# Marjorie Taylor Green: What in the ever loving fuck is wrong with her?



## Deleted member 199

I mean.. the heading kind of sums it up.

Step 1.
Compare a government workplace policy on vaccinations and masks to the racial genocide of ~6m people

Step 2.
Add some cheese to go with the annoying whine, and claim that "any reasonable person wouldn't like those policies"

Step 3.
Prove a complete lack of understanding about how mask and vaccine policies are there to limit/reduce the spread and protect society at large, by claiming that you "trust your own immune system".


I mean seriously. What the fuck is wrong with your political system that people see Sarah Palin, say "fuck me, she is stupid" and the natural response of voters is "Hold my beer".


I'm aware that ridiculously stupid and unqualified politicians aren't limited to the US - but the tone deaf nature of what these clowns say, only to be 'rewarded' at the voting booth is, to paraphrase Jimmy Carr, a new kind of stupid.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Deleted member 199

theSeb said:


> Meanwhile, Florida Man tries to outdo the stupid and piss all over the 1st Amendment by stopping companies from exercising their right to not do business with whoever they choose. It is strange how GOP does not want the gay wedding cakes and yet they want to eat them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida makes it illegal for Facebook and Twitter to ban politicians
> 
> 
> Leaders compare Big Tech to “communist rule,” will issue $250,000 per-day fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com



I'm no fan of social media, but for this, honestly, I'd love to see them actually cooperate and just say "Ok, no social media for you" and block all access (both via IP blocking, and terms of service, so if a resident uses alternate means to access the site, its on them) from states that want to act like children.

That's the republican way right? If you don't like what a company does, just go use a different company.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> Meanwhile, Florida Man tries to outdo the stupid and piss all over the 1st Amendment by stopping companies from exercising their right to not do business with whoever they choose. It is strange how GOP does not want the gay wedding cakes and yet they want to eat them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida makes it illegal for Facebook and Twitter to ban politicians
> 
> 
> Leaders compare Big Tech to “communist rule,” will issue $250,000 per-day fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com



Can we pass federal laws to impose penalties on states that knowingly pass unconstitutional laws? So much government money wasted on court cases over these “laws” that the people passing them KNOW will never take effect. Similar to the abortion laws that make it illegal at 6 weeks with no exception for rape or incest.


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperMatt said:


> Can we pass federal laws to impose penalties on states that knowingly pass unconstitutional laws? So much government money wasted on court cases over these “laws” that the people passing them KNOW will never take effect. Similar to the abortion laws that make it illegal at 6 weeks with no exception for rape or incest.



As much as the right seems to moan about the Supreme Court when they do things like declare right to marry extends to gay couples, they also *want* this challenged, so it goes to the supreme court because <checks Colbert's list> Fuckface Von Clownstick and the perennial Turtle of the senate loaded it up with conservatives who they hope will set precedent.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Edd

theSeb said:


> It seems too late for some states. Forced secession is probably the only answer here. Florida can take its rightful place as the capital of Trumpistan.



Florida is the ideal place for a bunch of Trumpers to die on the hill of climate change denial.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Edd said:


> Florida is the ideal place for a bunch of Trumpers to die on the hill of climate change denial.



Surely it'd be a swamp. Rising sea levels don't matter if your Orange Jesus can just "drain the swamp". 

On a related topic, I really want one of the networks to just run with "Florida man charged with sex trafficking of a minor." the Gaetz shit fest comes to a head. He is the epitome of "Florida man ..."


----------



## fooferdoggie

Stephen.R said:


> I mean.. the heading kind of sums it up.



well besides her mom and dad being brother and sister? Man she is like the poster girl of trailer trash.


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> well besides her mom and dad being brother and sister? Man she is like the poster girl of trailer trash.



.... the amount of casual "sister in law" / "brother in law" comments I've seen in the last few months make me wonder if the somehow the wall should have been built around Alabama instead of along the border.


----------



## Renzatic

fooferdoggie said:


> well besides her mom and dad being brother and sister? Man she is like the poster girl of trailer trash.




She's the prime example of that kind of upper middle class entitled suburbanite brand of crazy we have in abundance around here.

She's not trailer trash. She's Queen of the Karens.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Renzatic said:


> She's the prime example of that kind of upper middle class entitled suburbanite brand of crazy we have in abundance around here.
> 
> She's not trailer trash. She's Queen of the Karens.



didn't she just get her GED? or was that other one thats just like her?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> She's the prime example of that kind of upper middle class entitled suburbanite brand of crazy we have in abundance around here.
> 
> She's not trailer trash. She's Queen of the Karens.



We shall call her, Quaren.


----------



## Renzatic

fooferdoggie said:


> didn't she just get her GED? or was that other one thats just like her?




I believe that was Lauren Boebart.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Renzatic said:


> I believe that was Lauren Boebart.



my bad they seem the same.


----------



## Renzatic

fooferdoggie said:


> my bad they seem the same.




They just about are. They're slightly different takes on the same basic theme.


----------



## Runs For Fun

I swear every tweet I come across from her gets dumber and dumber. She is so stupid and dense it hurts.


----------



## User.191

Runs For Fun said:


> I swear every tweet I come across from her gets dumber and dumber. She is so stupid and dense it hurts.



Pretty sure she hit every branch of the stupid tree being born - then discovered some bastard had placed a trampoline at the bottom, thus allowing her to take out any remaining branch on the rebound.

To call her “thick as shit” is to be mean to shit. At least shit can serve multiple purposes.

This totally vacuous airhead serves no purpose for the common good. Nothing she does or say helps society at large.

Fuck it, amoeba’s would be embarrassed to posses her lack of cognitive thinking skills.

And sadly, she’s just indicative of the caliber of people that apparently today’s Republican voter is attracted to.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> At least shit can serve multiple purposes.



[Citation needed]


actually.. don't. I'm happier not knowing.



MissNomer said:


> And sadly, she’s just indicative of the caliber of people that apparently today’s Republican voter is attracted to.



I'll be honest, I don't follow US politics enough to know what specific platforms the parties or individuals have, but it certainly *seems* from the outside, like "conservative" policy since W left office has been "not the Democrats".


----------



## Runs For Fun

Stephen.R said:


> [Citation needed]



Fertilizer?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Runs For Fun said:


> Fertilizer?



Do you really want to get into the *other* uses though?


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> [Citation needed]



Capitol hallway decorations.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Capitol hallway decorations.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Basically MTG has decided once she got stripped of any responsibilities, to be the "Mean Girl" of congress, and rake in the dollars from all the thirsty maga s simping for her brand of batshit bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 199

JayMysteri0 said:


> Basically MTG has decided once she got stripped of any responsibilities, to be the "Mean Girl" of congress, and rake in the dollars from all the thirsty maga s simping for her brand of batshit bullshit.



A hunch tells me she’d be no different if she hadn’t been stripped of responsibilities. The same hunch says she’d probably be quite useless at said responsibilities. 

Probably excel at producing those ridiculous signs they put up in televised hearings though.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I'll be honest, I don't follow US politics enough to know what specific platforms the parties or individuals have, but it certainly *seems* from the outside, like "conservative" policy since W left office has been "not the Democrats".



Imagine a far more right wing Tory party led by Nigel Farage and with politicians of the like of David Icke with a predilection to consider the Church of England as the final arbiter in morals.

Since I've been here I've found the Democrats very similar in many ways (not all) to the Tories. Which makes the current GOP far right loonies by comparison.


----------



## User.191

Runs For Fun said:


> Fertilizer?



I was thinking it's good stuff to throw at Trump...


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Imagine a far more right wing Tory party led by Nigel Farage and with politicians of the like of David Icke with a predilection to consider the Church of England as the final arbiter in morals.
> 
> Since I've been here I've found the Democrats very similar in many ways (not all) to the Tories. Which makes the current GOP far right loonies by comparison.



Erm... ahem.. doesn’t help _that_ much, comparing us and uk politicians to an Australian 

I mean I know who farage is, and I’m not surprised the “left” is more like uk conservatives. As I said us liberals would be centre-right in Australia.

it was a _conservative _Aussie pm who introduced the semi-auto ban; the biggest “fight” over health care was the conservatives wanting to charge a $5 levy on (otherwise zero cost) doctors visits.

they’re definitely closer (to the us) in terms of immigration policy which is frankly quite embarrassing and barbaric.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> I was thinking it's good stuff to throw at Trump...



So long as it’s not like those Russian tapes


----------



## fooferdoggie

MissNomer said:


> I was thinking it's good stuff to throw at Trump...



throwing poo at a shit pile is kinda pointless right? How could you tell if you hit him? maybe if what you were throwing had corn in it?


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Erm... ahem.. doesn’t help _that_ much, comparing us and uk politicians to an Australian
> 
> I mean I know who farage is, and I’m not surprised the “left” is more like uk conservatives. As I said us liberals would be centre-right in Australia.
> 
> it was a _conservative _Aussie pm who introduced the semi-auto ban; the biggest “fight” over health care was the conservatives wanting to charge a $5 levy on (otherwise zero cost) doctors visits.
> 
> they’re definitely closer (to the us) in terms of immigration policy which is frankly quite embarrassing and barbaric.



Hey, I didn't know you were "one of them"   Jeez, and I thought us Brits were idiots!

Stop posting in the middle of the bloody night!


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> throwing poo at a shit pile is kinda pointless right? How could you tell if you hit him? maybe if what you were throwing had corn in it?



I dunno. Not being bright orange would probably make it stand out.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I dunno. Not being bright orange would probably make it stand out.



Makes for an easy target


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Hey, I didn't know you were "one of them"
> 
> Stop posting in the middle of the bloody night!



I mean.. I’ve been mistaken for English based on how I speak.... in person.... in Australia, which is definitely a confusing experience. I have to post in the middle of the night otherwise it appears upside down


----------



## Alli

To be perfectly honest, I think the thread title is still being altogether too kind. She is more clueless than a slug, but really wants that attention. “I don’t care what you’re saying as long as you’re talking about me.”


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I mean.. I’ve been mistaken for English based on how I speak.... in person.... in Australia, which is definitely a confusing experience. I have to post in the middle of the night otherwise it appears upside down



Back in the late 1990's I was in a bar in Dallas with a fellow worker - an Ozzie to boot.

Sensing neither of our accents were Texan, but they were both different, the gal behind the seating podium guessed I was the Ozzie and he was the Brit.

Never before have two nations been so heavily slurred by one person in the same breath. Surprised the Commonwealth didn't declare war on Texas there and then...


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Back in the late 1990's I was in a bar in Dallas with a fellow worker - an Ozzie to boot.
> 
> Sensing neither of our accents were Texan, but they were both different, the gal behind the seating podium guessed I was the Ozzie and he was the Brit.
> 
> Never before have two nations been so heavily slurred by one person in the same breath. Surprised the Commonwealth didn't declare war on Texas there and then...



Just need a kiwi and a South African to really fuck ‘em up.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> To be perfectly honest, I think the thread title is still being altogether too kind. She is more clueless than a slug, but really wants that attention. “I don’t care what you’re saying as long as you’re talking about me.”



No such thing as bad publicity and all that... the real question is, does she plan to profit off it or is she just attention seeking.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Just need a kiwi and a South African to really fuck ‘em up.



Texas was also the state where one gal asked "What language do you speak in England" having learned I was a Brit, believing we spoke Spanish.   

I told that story for two decades, thinking it was unbeatable. 2 years ago one of our Customer Service girls one upped it by saying "Well, it's French isn't it? I mean, Paris is the Capital city of London, isn't it?" 

I kid you not. She went there.

Still, she's also the gal who claimed to someone else that South changes during the day.... 

Oh dear gawd....


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> No such thing as bad publicity and all that... the real question is, does she plan to profit off it or is she just attention seeking.



Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Texas was also the state where one gal asked "What language do you speak in England" having learned I was a Brit, believing we spoke Spanish.
> 
> I told that story for two decades, thinking it was unbeatable. 2 years ago one of our Customer Service girls one upped it by saying "Well, it's French isn't it? I mean, Paris is the Capital city of London, isn't it?"
> 
> I kid you not. She went there.
> 
> Still, she's also the gal who claimed to someone else that South changes during the day....
> 
> Oh dear gawd....


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> View attachment 5483



You've not many of my fellow Americans, I guess?

_(I became a US Citizen exactly 9 years and 2 days ago)_


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> You've not many of my fellow Americans, I guess?
> 
> _(I became a US Citizen exactly 9 years and 2 days ago)_



No I don’t have many Americans. Costs too much to feed them.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> You've not many of my fellow Americans, I guess?
> 
> _(I became a US Citizen exactly 9 years and 2 days ago)_



I’ve known enough to know they’re not all stupid, despite the outward overall stereotype, pretty much all through work (a few colleagues, mostly clients).


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I’ve known enough to know they’re not all stupid, despite the outward overall stereotype, pretty much all through work (a few colleagues, mostly clients).



Our ex-next door neighbor was on his roof once, wearing shorts and sandals, using a chainsaw to cut down some tree limbs.

Nice guy - dumb as dirt though.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Our ex-next door neighbor was on his roof once, wearing shorts and sandals, using a chainsaw to cut down some tree limbs.
> 
> Nice guy - dumb as dirt though.



Tree limbs, human limbs, it’s all good. 

I’ll trade you a dumb guy with a chainsaw for a MIL who questions why an infant needs a car seat.... for 3 years


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Tree limbs, human limbs, it’s all good.
> 
> I’ll trade you a dumb guy with a chainsaw for a MIL who questions why an infant needs a car seat.... for 3 years




Is murder of immediate family a crime over in Ozland? What about mercy killings?

I fear for the human race.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Is murder of immediate family a crime over in Ozland? What about mercy killings?
> 
> I fear for the human race.



Not in Australia, & MIL isn’t Aussie. At least then she’d understand what I’m saying when I tell her she’s fucking crazy, and probably wouldn’t question why her daughter (my wife) stopped...... at a red light.



Welcome to the wonders of Thailand.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Stephen.R said:


> Welcome to the wonders of Thailand.



And yes, to answer the first question everyone has when hearing the above, we are planning to leave.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Not in Australia, & MIL isn’t Aussie. At least then she’d understand what I’m saying when I tell her she’s fucking crazy, and probably wouldn’t question why her daughter (my wife) stopped...... at a red light.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wonders of Thailand.



Well, this explains an awful amount....

You have my sympathies.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> They just about are. They're slightly different takes on the same basic theme.




Boebert is the one you wouldn't leave alone with a mechanical bull. If I gave a bunch of randomly chosen people that description in addition to video clips of each of them talking, I suspect most of them would get it correct.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Texas was also the state where one gal asked "What language do you speak in England" having learned I was a Brit, believing we spoke Spanish.
> 
> I told that story for two decades, thinking it was unbeatable. 2 years ago one of our Customer Service girls one upped it by saying "Well, it's French isn't it? I mean, Paris is the Capital city of London, isn't it?"
> 
> I kid you not. She went there.
> 
> Still, she's also the gal who claimed to someone else that South changes during the day....
> 
> Oh dear gawd....



This is the exact conversation I used to have at the beginning of each term with my 9th graders. But nobody older than 13 should be saying this!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Well, this explains an awful amount....



I didn’t realise I was such a mystery 




MissNomer said:


> You have my sympathies.



Why thank you ma’am.


----------



## Deleted member 199

thekev said:


> Boebert is the one you wouldn't leave alone with a mechanical bull.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> I fear for the human race.



It's taught me to never underestimate how stupid people/society can get, or, on the flip side, to appreciate the aspects back in Australia, that we'd otherwise probably take for granted, when dealing with the few downsides (i.e. higher cost of living; more government regulation).


----------



## Yoused

Wharrgarbl
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398010212745887745/
*Whargarbl*
wharrgarbl wharrgarbl wharrgarbl wharrgarbl​


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Wharrgarbl
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398010212745887745/
> *Whargarbl*
> wharrgarbl wharrgarbl wharrgarbl wharrgarbl​




She's more stupid than I had even imagined possible.

I'm going back to a couple of Lewis Carroll novels, they have better plot lines.


----------



## fooferdoggie

lizkat said:


> She's more stupid than I had even imagined possible.
> 
> I'm going back to a couple of Lewis Caroll novels, they have better plot lines.



I love how she still claims Matt who is going town in flames soon. Theo only other idiot that that would be with her.


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> The only other idiot that that would be with her.




Do not forget about that gelatinous-brained blobert (Q-Silt, CO).


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> She's more stupid than I had even imagined possible.
> 
> I'm going back to a couple of Lewis Carroll novels, they have better plot lines.




Just be glad that she's too old for Gaetz to be sexually attracted to her, so it's unlikely that this will result in additional offspring.


----------



## Deleted member 199

thekev said:


> Just be glad that she's too old for Gaetz to be sexually attracted to her, so it's unlikely that this will result in additional offspring.


----------



## lizkat

thekev said:


> Just be glad that she's too old for Gaetz to be sexually attracted to her, so it's unlikely that this will result in additional offspring.




The real problem with these and other like-minded fools remaining in Congress is that they feed right into the whole anti-government mindset of a lot of the GOP side of the House,  in that they aren't acting as though actual representative government  --never mind any respect for interactions of executive-legislative-judicial branches--  is even a thing at the Federal level. 

Their actual organizing principle is from the state level, and is left over from the Tea Party:  that federal government is an errant and socialist circus and should therefore be defunded to make it completely ineffective, and then disbanded _*because*_ it has become completely ineffective.  That's the grassroots pitch.  Above that, there are the RNC  and its state committees saying "yeah whatever, if that pitch sells and gets Republicans re-elected, we're all for it."  

And along then came Trump to provide a flashy circus master.

Now the GOP is having trouble extricating itself from a personality-oriented "platform" thanks to not having had a coherent platform past Trump's idea that *he alone* could fix what's wrong with the USA. That's not policy at this point, or even a sales pitch, it's just a floor under a cult, with some members jockeying to see if they can get a piece of whatever value the thing has now that Trump is issuing fake-fiats from Mar a Lago FL or Bedminster NJ instead of executive orders from the White House in DC.

The likes of Gaetz and Greene may possibly view themselves as the advance party for a genuinely more populist GOP (although I think those two are both just media whores by now, regardless of their original, respective intentions) but they are not representative of the actual spectrum of conservative or traditional Republican-leaning voters in the USA. 

Still, most reliably conservative voters who don't favor this crew of self-proclaimed Trump zealots are not out on social media making that clear.    They are just on about their business, trying to get through the long tail of the pandemic's effect on everything and everyone.

So it's hard for anyone to give a reliable estimate of how much House critters like Gaetz and Greene really matter.   And it's too bad the media seem to feel compelled to give them oxygen.  To the extent they persist in doing that,  they also give the otherwise waning Trump engine fuel and oxygen as well.


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> that federal government is an errant and socialist circus and should therefore be defunded to make it completely ineffective, and then disbanded _*because*_ it has become completely ineffective.



It’s like they use the caricature that is Ron Swanson, as training material.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wrong topic


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> wife and I both got bad headaches in the middle of the night got back to sleep for awhile but it would not let up. She had too be sitting or standing and I had to lay down to keep it from getting worse. We were out of Tylenol I threw up a couple of times but thats more when I get the occasional headache it makes me queasy. daughter brought us some but it still took a hour or so to lose the headaches. still feel like we were put through the ringer. We were going to go on a long bike ride this morning as my wife is finally off on Saturday.



Erm... I mean I know I’m the worst offender for this but... did you post in the wrong thread by chance?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Stephen.R said:


> Erm... I mean I know I’m the worst offender for this but... did you post in the wrong thread by chance?



crap I thought I was on what did you do today. see brain is still scrambled.


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> crap I thought I was on what did you do today. see brain is still scrambled.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Huntn

MTG COT, stupid shit preaching to her losers, trying to  project today’s COT onto the Democrats as Nazis. It’s got to be the _America Stupid _rally.    

Maybe behind a pay wall, use reader mode to see:


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/05/29/greenes-ahistorical-claim-that-nazis-were-socialists/
		


​
_“You know, Nazis were the National Socialist Party. Just like the Democrats are now a national socialist party.”_
*— Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), **speaking at an “America First” rally**, May 27*

Those who apparently do not know history are doomed to make basic mistakes.
It seems so simple. The official name of the Adolf Hitler’s political party — the Nazis — had the word “socialist” in it. Ergo, it must have been a socialist party. And that means that Democrats, some of whom call themselves socialists, must be Nazis. Or something like that.
Greene is not the first Republican lawmaker to make this facile observation. So here’s a quick history lesson. (The video above also provides a useful primer on socialism.)
The Facts​The full name of Hitler’s party was Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei. In English, that translates to National Socialist German Workers’ Party. But it was not a socialist party; it was a right-wing, ultranationalist party dedicated to racial purity, territorial expansion and anti-Semitism — and total political control.


----------



## thekev

Huntn said:


> MTG COT, stupid shit preaching to her losers, trying to  project today’s COT onto the Democrats as Nazis. It’s got to be the _America Stupid _rally.
> 
> Maybe behind a pay wall, use reader mode to see:
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/05/29/greenes-ahistorical-claim-that-nazis-were-socialists/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583​
> _“You know, Nazis were the National Socialist Party. Just like the Democrats are now a national socialist party.”_
> *— Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), **speaking at an “America First” rally**, May 27*
> 
> Those who apparently do not know history are doomed to make basic mistakes.
> It seems so simple. The official name of the Adolf Hitler’s political party — the Nazis — had the word “socialist” in it. Ergo, it must have been a socialist party. And that means that Democrats, some of whom call themselves socialists, must be Nazis. Or something like that.
> Greene is not the first Republican lawmaker to make this facile observation. So here’s a quick history lesson. (The video above also provides a useful primer on socialism.)
> The Facts​The full name of Hitler’s party was Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei. In English, that translates to National Socialist German Workers’ Party. But it was not a socialist party; it was a right-wing, ultranationalist party dedicated to racial purity, territorial expansion and anti-Semitism — and total political control.




She didn't invent that claim. It has been a right wing claim for at least the past several years.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> _“You know, Nazis were the National Socialist Party. Just like the Democrats are now a national socialist party.”_
> *— Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), **speaking at an “America First” rally**, May 27*



I still say this is the perfect opportunity to point out to her the full name of the KKK. You know, the part starting with “The Christian Knights.” Will her head explode?


----------



## Huntn

thekev said:


> She didn't invent that claim. It has been a right wing claim for at least the past several years.



It’s a clam based on being uneducated on a topic, and saying it because it servers her political agenda and the base she preaches to laps up Marjorie’s Koolaid, it burns a little going down before transcending into Right Wing Nirvana.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> I still say this is the perfect opportunity to point out to her the full name of the KKK. You know, the part starting with “The Christian Knights.” Will her head explode?


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> I still say this is the perfect opportunity to point out to her the full name of the KKK. You know, the part starting with “The Christian Knights.” Will her head explode?



She’s too much of a two faced liar, manipulator, hypocrite, and Donny apprentice to let any fact dissuade her holey crusade because she has _STUPID_ on her side, stupid who joyfully gulps  Marjorie’s Tea.

​


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> The real problem with these and other like-minded fools remaining in Congress is that they feed right into the whole anti-government mindset of a lot of the GOP side of the House,  in that they aren't acting as though actual representative government  --never mind any respect for interactions of executive-legislative-judicial branches--  is even a thing at the Federal level.
> 
> Their actual organizing principle is from the state level, and is left over from the Tea Party:  that federal government is an errant and socialist circus and should therefore be defunded to make it completely ineffective, and then disbanded _*because*_ it has become completely ineffective.  That's the grassroots pitch.  Above that, there are the RNC  and its state committees saying "yeah whatever, if that pitch sells and gets Republicans re-elected, we're all for it."
> 
> And along then came Trump to provide a flashy circus master.
> 
> Now the GOP is having trouble extricating itself from a personality-oriented "platform" thanks to not having had a coherent platform past Trump's idea that *he alone* could fix what's wrong with the USA. That's not policy at this point, or even a sales pitch, it's just a floor under a cult, with some members jockeying to see if they can get a piece of whatever value the thing has now that Trump is issuing fake-fiats from Mar a Lago FL or Bedminster NJ instead of executive orders from the White House in DC.
> 
> The likes of Gaetz and Greene may possibly view themselves as the advance party for a genuinely more populist GOP (although I think those two are both just media whores by now, regardless of their original, respective intentions) but they are not representative of the actual spectrum of conservative or traditional Republican-leaning voters in the USA.
> 
> Still, most reliably conservative voters who don't favor this crew of self-proclaimed Trump zealots are not out on social media making that clear.    They are just on about their business, trying to get through the long tail of the pandemic's effect on everything and everyone.
> 
> So it's hard for anyone to give a reliable estimate of how much House critters like Gaetz and Greene really matter.   And it's too bad the media seem to feel compelled to give them oxygen.  To the extent they persist in doing that,  they also give the otherwise waning Trump engine fuel and oxygen as well.



Gaetz  and Greene are the most virulent part of the infection, but they are only a few degrees worse than the central corruption. Look at The GOP who can’t bring themselves to vote for an independent commission because they know it (truth) will harm the GOP as a going political concern.

Until these guys get off the Trump Train and home grown idiots, like 70m in the last election, continue to support them, democracy in America is an endangered species. The GOP have decided democracy is bad for them along  with substantial number of the idiots  are saying _fuck democracy If I can’t have my way.  _


----------



## fooferdoggie

Found her tee shirt.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> I still say this is the perfect opportunity to point out to her the full name of the KKK. You know, the part starting with “The Christian Knights.” Will her head explode?



"Christian" means whatever they want it to mean. There are about 1.2 Billion sects of Christianity, many of them literally sharing pews with each other. (Bearing in mind that this does not make Christianity notably different from any other random belief set.)


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> The most nuanced and balanced view on this that you are likely to see, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis Socialists?
> 
> 
> We look into the burning (at least for some) question of whether members of the National German Socialist Workers' Party were accurately classified as "socialists".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLDR?
> 
> Summary
> 
> 
> The modern GOP is only a few steps away from Hitler's party, in my opinion, but they are, in general, less competent and more bat-shit crazy.



It keeps on impressing me how uneducated MTG is and I'm not talking about formal education, though I'd expect such glaring gaps in knowledge be covered by getting through college or even high school.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.191

fooferdoggie said:


> wrong topic



Debatable. Not sure if there’s such a thing here…

Now, about my 1930s era Iron…


----------



## User.191

theSeb said:


> The most nuanced and balanced view on this that you are likely to see, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis Socialists?
> 
> 
> We look into the burning (at least for some) question of whether members of the National German Socialist Workers' Party were accurately classified as "socialists".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLDR?
> 
> Summary
> 
> 
> The modern GOP is only a few steps away from Hitler's party, in my opinion, but they are, in general, less competent and more bat-shit crazy.



It’s hard to say where they are. They’re embracing the religious right, heading fast back to communism Russia, and white supremacy.

Much like PolPot’s Khmer Rouge in the 1970s they seem to have an utter hatred for real scholars, like Hitler they despise gats and lesbians, and like Russia they want authoritarian rule.

They’re basically take bits and pieces of some of the worst political ideas over the 100 years and making it their own.

I can see why so many Republicans want to talk about splitting. Personally I feel they’re too scared to, but if they’re to get back their soul then they need to.


----------



## Yoused

There is "serious" debate about the origins of the virus.

Marjorie Wharrgarbl sent a letter to the president demanding answers

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1400916114620702729/

to be provided no later than June 31st.


----------



## Yoused

And, posing a challenge to Marjorie's first-place position, we have

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402388019420741633/


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> There is "serious" debate about the origins of the virus.
> 
> Marjorie Wharrgarbl sent a letter to the president demanding answers




But hey, on the plus side, it looks like the crazies are finally acknowledging the Covid death toll.


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> And, posing a challenge to Marjorie's first-place position, we have
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402388019420741633/



The best the COT has to offer along with miss Donalda Trump  (MTG).


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> The best the COT has to offer along with miss Donalda Trump  (MTG).




Don't forget Boebert and Gaetz... and Jim Jordan...    although Jordan's in a whole other category, and Boebert still keeps an eye on her constituency polling, apparently:  she sorta sidestepped a suggestion made by MTG on a radio talk show that she (MTG) and Gaetz might come out to Colorado later together and do some rallies in support of Trump.

 Maybe gun-totin' Boebert would rather run her own schtick which seems more about the 2A than overtly about white supremacy and assorted conspiracy theories.  In short, Boebert is wacky in her own way and also, importantly,  Colorado is not Georgia or Florida:  in the sitting House, 4 Colorado districts are represented by Dems and 3 by Rs.


----------



## Yoused

There is the whole redistricting thing this time around. The girl with the metal penis might find herself in a more competitive district if Colorado decides to tweak the lines just so. I know my cousin is right on the boundary – it looks like she is a couple miles into the big red east-side district, with the more compact blue one just right over there.


----------



## Yoused

Marjorie Traitor Wharrgarbl apologizes for comparing covid safety protocols to the Holocaust


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> Marjorie Traitor Wharrgarbl apologizes for comparing covid safety protocols to the Holocaust



but what about the Jewish space lasers?


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> Marjorie Traitor Wharrgarbl apologizes for comparing covid safety protocols to the Holocaust



She remains one of the biggest idiots in the universe. 


fooferdoggie said:


> but what about the Jewish space lasers?



I’m practicing with mine. Trying to narrow the beam enough to only take her out without collateral damage.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> She remains one of the biggest idiots in the universe.
> 
> I’m practicing with mine. Trying to narrow the beam enough to only take her out without collateral damage.



if you did that there would be a massive explosive  release of bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> She remains one of the biggest idiots in the universe.
> 
> I’m practicing with mine. Trying to narrow the beam enough to only take her out without collateral damage.



I would like to retain your services.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> I would like to retain your services.



Identifying as a guinea pig, are we?

Not judging.


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> if you did that there would be a massive explosive  release of bullshit.



You have to tune the power just so. Basically, you use a slightly lower power level in a lower-middling IR band so that you do the outside in – microwave bands are right out. With precise beam formation and shot timing, her ashes will fall cleanly in a little circle, but you have to add an extra burst at the end to leave sort of a little tail in the circle.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> You have to tune the power just so. Basically, you use a slightly lower power level in a lower-middling IR band so that you do the outside in – microwave bands are right out. With precise beam formation and shot timing, her ashes will fall cleanly in a little circle, but you have to add an extra burst at the end to leave sort of a little tail in the circle.




I think my roommate thinks this type thing happens in our dishwasher.  It's the only thing I can think of to explain what he thinks happens to the large chunks of food he refuses to wash off the dish before he puts it in the washer.  

I'm pretty positive when he's done cooking and eating there's more remaining food in the dishwasher than the garbage disposal or trash.


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think my roommate thinks this type thing happens in our dishwasher.  It's the only thing I can think of to explain what he thinks happens to the large chunks of food he refuses to wash off the dish before he puts it in the washer.
> 
> I'm pretty positive when he's done cooking and eating there's more remaining food in the dishwasher than the garbage disposal or trash.




What's the point of having a dishwasher if you have to wash your dishes before you wash your dishes then?


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> What's the point of having a dishwasher if you have to wash your dishes before you wash your dishes then?




You just need a really good garbage disposal, like one that can turn paper plates and plastic flatware into toxic mulch.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Renzatic said:


> What's the point of having a dishwasher if you have to wash your dishes before you wash your dishes then?




Sanitation.  Have you ever been to a restaurant and there’s a little crusty piece of something on your glass, plate, or silverware?  Are you cool with that?  I mean it’s probably a sanitized piece of crust. So I guess what’s the issue. I guarantee at best the dishwasher just quickly ran it under some running water and then put it in the machine.  

I have yet to use a dishwasher that can completely clean an unscrubed plate, pot, or pan, and even if it does when new it’s not going to continue to.  There’s usually a gross buildup of food resting on the drainage grate too big to fit through the holes.  I guess this is where the assumed laser kicks into action.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Sanitation.  Have you ever been to a restaurant and there’s a little crusty piece of something on your glass, plate, or silverware?  Are you cool with that?  I mean it’s probably a sanitized piece of crust. So I guess what’s the issue. I guarantee at best the dishwasher just quickly ran it under some running water and then put it in the machine.
> 
> I have yet to use a dishwasher that can completely clean an unscrubed plate, pot, or pan, and even if it does when new it’s not going to continue to.  There’s usually a gross buildup of food resting on the drainage grate too big to fit through the holes.  I guess this is where the assumed laser kicks into action.



you need a dishwasher that chews that up. the newer ones wont work as well if you rinse off the dishes because they monitor the gunk in the water to tell how clean it is,


----------



## Pumbaa

fooferdoggie said:


> you need a dishwasher that chews that up. the newer ones wont work as well if you rinse off the dishes because they monitor the gunk in the water to tell how clean it is,



They also rely on pieces of leftovers in the water to knock remaining pieces of leftovers off the dishes.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> you need a dishwasher that chews that up. the newer ones wont work as well if you rinse off the dishes because they monitor the gunk in the water to tell how clean it is,





Pumbaa said:


> They also rely on pieces of leftovers in the water to knock remaining pieces of leftovers off the dishes.




I don't know if you guys are being serious.

Regardless, when I scrub the dishes before I load the dishwasher they come out baby skin smooth and sanitized from the heat.  When he does his unrinsed loads there's always some amount of food stuck to the dishes and silverware.


----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't know if you guys are being serious.
> 
> Regardless, when I scrub the dishes before I load the dishwasher they come out baby skin smooth and sanitized from the heat.  When he does his unrinsed loads there's always some amount of food stuck to the dishes and silverware.



Not sure if it‘s on topic or not, although organic waste is organic waste I guess.

So: Serious. It is supposed to work like that.

Buuuuut… The makers of dishwashers seem, like our fiend Marjorie Taylor Green, to live in an alternate reality. Best I can tell, they assume that the dishwasher is run while the dishes are still “fresh” with soft food all over them rather than letting the dishes harden until the dishwasher is full. I’m not living in that world so I rinse despite having worked with dishwashers.

Oh, and hopefully you are using detergent and not relying solely on the heat to sanitize your dishes. Your friend should consider getting better detergent, a better dishwasher, and/or stop being so nasty.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pumbaa said:


> Not sure if it‘s on topic or not, although organic waste is organic waste I guess.
> 
> So: Serious. It is supposed to work like that.
> 
> Buuuuut… The makers of dishwashers seem, like our fiend Marjorie Taylor Green, to live in an alternate reality. Best I can tell, they assume that the dishwasher is run while the dishes are still “fresh” with soft food all over them rather than letting the dishes harden until the dishwasher is full. I’m not living in that world so I rinse despite having worked with dishwashers.
> 
> Oh, and hopefully you are using detergent and not relying solely on the heat to sanitize your dishes. Your friend should consider getting better detergent, a better dishwasher, and/or stop being so nasty.




We do use detergent.  We definitely aren’t throwing them in the dishwasher and turning it on right when we are done cooking or eating. Usually they are sitting in the sink or dishwasher a day or 2 before it gets turned on. I at least try to first rinse and scrub them beforehand. He does not. They’ll just sit there with the same leftover caked food as when he was done cooking or eating, not even a quick rinse. There’s been times I’ve pulled dishes he’s loaded in the washer out before washing them in the washer and had to use both a brush and brillo pad with some serious elbow grease to remove the food he left drying on there. You telling me just the dishwasher should have more force than that physical effort?

To add to the motivation everything should first be cleaned off thoroughly, I feed my lizard wet dog food and sometimes cook a mix made of water and a powder made up of crushed insects. Raise your hand if you would be fine with the remnants of that remaining after being run through the dishwasher?

Also we are renting so we don't exactly have an option to upgrade the dishwasher.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Identifying as a guinea pig, are we?
> 
> Not judging.



No, I just have a list of people I could live without.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> We do use detergent.  We definitely aren’t throwing them in the dishwasher and turning it on right when we are done cooking or eating. Usually they are sitting in the sink or dishwasher a day or 2 before it gets turned on. I at least try to first rinse and scrub them beforehand. He does not. They’ll just sit there with the same leftover caked food as when he was done cooking or eating, not even a quick rinse. There’s been times I’ve pulled dishes he’s loaded in the washer out before washing them in the washer and had to use both a brush and brillo pad with some serious elbow grease to remove the food he left drying on there. You telling me just the dishwasher should have more force than that physical effort?
> 
> To add to the motivation everything should first be cleaned off thoroughly, I feed my lizard wet dog food and sometimes cook a mix made of water and a powder made up of crushed insects. Raise your hand if you would be fine with the remnants of that remaining after being run through the dishwasher?
> 
> Also we are renting so we don't exactly have an option to upgrade the dishwasher.



ya ours has a rinse hold function just for that.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> ya ours has a rinse hold function just for that.




Ours does not.

Seems we have a lot of dishwasher elitist in this thread derailing.


----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> We do use detergent.



Great! Keep doing that!



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> We definitely aren’t throwing them in the dishwasher and turning it on right when we are done cooking or eating. Usually they are sitting in the sink or dishwasher a day or 2 before it gets turned on.



In other words, you’re not living in the imaginary world the dishwasher makers expect so their recommendations in this case are about as relevant as Marjorie Taylor Green‘s opinions.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I at least try to first rinse and scrub them beforehand. He does not. They’ll just sit there with the same leftover caked food as when he was done cooking or eating, not even a quick rinse. There’s been times I’ve pulled dishes he’s loaded in the washer out before washing them in the washer and had to use both a brush and brillo pad with some serious elbow grease to remove the food he left drying on there. You telling me just the dishwasher should have more force than that physical effort?



I’m telling you that dried hardened food simply does not seem to exist in said imaginary world.

Soaking the dishes in water for a while typically reduces the amount of elbow grease required to remove the dried food from the dishes before returning them to the dishwasher.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> To add to the motivation everything should first be cleaned off thoroughly, I feed my lizard wet dog food and sometimes cook a mix made of water and a powder made up of crushed insects. Raise your hand if you would be fine with the remnants of that remaining after being run through the dishwasher?



Heck, even with normal food I don’t want it sitting there on the dishes, drying, hardening, attracting insects until it’s time to turn the dishwasher on.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Also we are renting so we don't exactly have an option to upgrade the dishwasher.



Option 3 it is then, upgrade your friend. 

If you need more advice, feel free to start a new thread or conversation.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> thread derailing



Im pretty sure _not_ going off topic is an insta-ban offence here.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> You have to tune the power just so. Basically, you use a slightly lower power level in a lower-middling IR band so that you do the outside in – microwave bands are right out. With precise beam formation and shot timing, her ashes will fall cleanly in a little circle, but you have to add an extra burst at the end to leave sort of a little tail in the circle.




Sounds like the myth of the scorpion stinging itself to death to avoid dying in a circle of fire... 

Yeah i just rewatched _Jewel in the Crown_, and that's not a spoiler, just a theme. Excellent acting in that all around btw.



Stephen.R said:


> Im pretty sure _not_ going off topic is an insta-ban offence here.




I should hope so or I'd be long gone by now for sure.


----------



## thekev

Stephen.R said:


> Im pretty sure _not_ going off topic is an insta-ban offence here.




I prefer to think of the initial topic as a point of departure rather than a constraint.


----------



## Alli

thekev said:


> I prefer to think of the initial topic as a point of departure rather than a constraint.



That’s how I’ve always seen it.


----------



## Pumbaa

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404922478091251719/

Anyone keeping track, what is she officially calling 1/6?


----------



## Deleted member 199

thekev said:


> I prefer to think of the initial topic as a point of departure rather than a constraint.



_I_ like to think of it as a challenge.

You see there's a great and wonderou...






Anyway where was I ?




Pumbaa said:


> what is she officially calling 1/6?



Based on her demonstrated intelligence so far, I'd guess she probably calls 1/6 a quarter.


----------



## Runs For Fun

I must be the only one that runs the dishwasher every day. I can't stand dirty dishes sitting around.


----------



## lizkat

Runs For Fun said:


> I must be the only one that runs the dishwasher every day. I can't stand dirty dishes sitting around.




In my household i AM the dishwasher, and I quite agree.

As for Taylor Greene,  hope one of her primary challengers gets the nod from that district's constituents.


----------



## Alli

Runs For Fun said:


> I must be the only one that runs the dishwasher every day. I can't stand dirty dishes sitting around.



Goodness, there’s a TV commercial talking about doing it every day.


----------



## Yoused

here is the part where Jimmy Kimmel draws a mustache on her (cued up to start at that part, or at least just before)


----------



## Thomas Veil

I recently heard her referred to as Marjorie Traitor Greene. Unfortunately it fits.

(Whoops. Looks like Yoused has heard that, too.)


----------



## Yoused

On a related note, I ran across a WaPo opinion piece that observes how the idiot from Silt, Colorado is struggling to gain relevance as Traitor Wharrgarbl and other R crazies are sucking the oxycontingen out of the room.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> On a related note, I ran across a WaPo opinion piece that observes how the idiot from Silt, Colorado is struggling to gain relevance as Traitor Wharrgarbl and other R crazies are sucking the oxycontingen out of the room.




I have a feeling that Boebert's Colorado electorate  (like some other Congressional constituents in the northern midwest of the USA) are mostly into support for the 2A.  A lot of her voters may just be into local militia or rod-and-gun clubs, and not so much into the esoteric QAnon stuff etc.   Boebert should probably remember that and not get carried away by proximity to and competition with the other wackos in the House for media attention.  For every vote she picks up by emulating that crowd, she may lose one in her own district, which is all the turf she's ever going to own...


----------



## Yoused

Hmm, maybe her problem is that she is worried about roads and bridges









						Sen. Bill Cassidy: 'Roads and bridges are a woman's problem' because they are 'doing the shopping'
					

Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) on Sunday insisted that infrastructure like roads and bridges is a "women's problem" because they do the "shopping."   	Cassidy made the remarks on NBC's  	Meet the Press, where he was arguing on behalf of a bipartisan infrastructure bill.   	"If you go home and talk to...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL. One of the dumber things I’ve heard. I guess getting the kids to and from school is of lesser value. 

Of course if women would just stay in the kitchen where they belong we wouldn’t have this problem.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> if women would just stay in the kitchen



Well, men do need them in that other room for a few minutes so they can take care of the thing.


----------



## Alli

He has a valid point. Since all real men with corporate jobs are now permanently working from home, who needs streets. Only kids with part-time jobs need to go anywhere.


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> Hmm, maybe her problem is that she is worried about roads and bridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Bill Cassidy: 'Roads and bridges are a woman's problem' because they are 'doing the shopping'
> 
> 
> Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) on Sunday insisted that infrastructure like roads and bridges is a "women's problem" because they do the "shopping."   	Cassidy made the remarks on NBC's  	Meet the Press, where he was arguing on behalf of a bipartisan infrastructure bill.   	"If you go home and talk to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com



This kind of idiocy is on display for everyone to see even the ladies on the right side of the spectrum. 



Alli said:


> He has a valid point. Since all real men with corporate jobs are now permanently working from home, who needs streets. Only kids with part-time jobs need to go anywhere.



Except for the million trucks on the road delivering goods.


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> Hmm, maybe her problem is that she is worried about roads and bridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Bill Cassidy: 'Roads and bridges are a woman's problem' because they are 'doing the shopping'
> 
> 
> Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) on Sunday insisted that infrastructure like roads and bridges is a "women's problem" because they do the "shopping."   	Cassidy made the remarks on NBC's  	Meet the Press, where he was arguing on behalf of a bipartisan infrastructure bill.   	"If you go home and talk to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com



I listened to the excerpt and it's not bad at all. He's defending the infrastructure bill by saying that reduction of commute time would increase quality time for those that have to use the infrastructure to get stuff done. He quotes his wife saying this is a women's issue because _often_ women have to drop off/pick up the kids for school. Backward or not he's not wrong at all about this. _[The way to fix it is to set a higher bar for fathers]_

I'll say these guys are backwards AF, but he is sticking his neck out saying that benefitting his constituents is more important than bickering about the infrastructure bill being considered a win for Biden. I think it's really unfair to punish guys like this for using awkward terms to explain why they [are saying to] do the actual right thing.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Except for the million trucks on the road delivering goods.



Well! Obviously more women should be driving trucks!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> I have been seeing more and more ladies driving busses in my area. Also, since I support equality, I have watched a few videos of a lovely female truck driver from Sweden.



Soon it's gonna be fembots (gynoids, LOL).


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Soon it's gonna be fembots (gynoids, LOL).


----------



## JayMysteri0

When your loony starts catching up with you...


> Gaetz and Greene Hold Bizarre Outdoor ‘Protest’ After Multiple Venues Bailed
> 
> 
> The controversial pair were forced to address supporters on the street outside the Riverside City Hall, after three California venues turned their planned “protest” away.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com





> Republican Reps. Matt Gaetz and Marjorie Taylor Greene hoped the third time might be the charm for finding a California venue to host their “America First” rally on Saturday night. But instead of speaking to a packed arena, the pair were left with the sidewalk outside the Riverside City Hall.
> 
> Greene used the “Peaceful Protest Against Communism” to hawk vaccine hesitancy. She urged the crowd, “Don’t let them force your kids to wear masks at school. Don’t let your kids be forced to take a vaccine that’s not FDA approved.” Meanwhile, coronavirus cases in California are surging as the more contagious Delta variant rips through the unvaccinated population.
> 
> Gaetz, who is currently under federal investigation for sex trafficking and abuse of a minor, railed against “the corrupt forces in the Department of Justice and the FBI” and complained that the private venues’ refusals to host the pair amounted to an infringement on their freedom of speech.
> 
> “They may try to cancel us online, they may try to pursue us in real life, they may shut down our venues, but we will take this fight to them in the courts, in the halls of Congress, and if necessary in the streets,” he said.
> 
> In Riverside, city council members had voiced their concern with the two representatives, with council member Ronald Fierro saying, “The hateful and racist rhetoric that will be perpetrated at this event by these two well-known extremists has absolutely no place in our City.”
> 
> The M3 Live Anaheim Event Center had canceled on Gaetz and Taylor Greene Saturday afternoon, just hours before the event was scheduled to begin. This came after two separate venues, the Pacific Hills Banquet & Event Center in Laguna Hills and the Riverside Convention Center, canceled on the pair after protesters flooded the respective owners with complaints.
> 
> The M3 Live Anaheim Event Center had stepped up on Saturday morning to offer a last-minute reprieve for those who RSVP’d for the free event (“VIP” tickets, which include photo opps with Gaetz and Taylor Greene, cost $250).
> 
> But it seemed that a countdown to a third cancelation was inevitable after Mike Lyster, spokesperson for the city of Anaheim, released a statement condemning the plans.
> 
> “We learned of the planned relocation of this event to a private venue in our city late Friday. It is not a decision by or supported by the city of Anaheim,” the statement said. “As a city we respect free speech but also have a duty to call out speech that does not reflect our city and its values. We are looking into this matter this morning.”
> 
> When reached for comment, Elizabeth Camarillo, the director of operations for the M3 Live Anaheim Event Center, declined to comment.
> 
> But, moments later, the City of Anaheim tweeted that the America First rally was canned. “The city of Anaheim shared public safety concerns with the [venue] operator, and those concerns are shared by the operator,” a statement read.




I discovered THIS article because #MattGaetzisAPervert has been trending all day on Twitter.  Needless to say there's quite a bit there.


----------



## Yoused

P_X said:


> (gynoids, LOL)




I heard the latest thing in the service industry are the hermaphrodroids. Fun for the whole family (the Aristocrats).


----------



## Thomas Veil

You have to wonder if MTG’s lunatic rhetoric is behind stuff like this…









						Anger as French protesters compare vaccines to Nazi horrors
					

PARIS (AP) — A French Holocaust survivor has denounced anti-vaccination protesters comparing themselves to Jews who were persecuted by Nazi Germany during World War II. French officials and anti-racism groups joined the 94-year-old in expressing indignation.




					apnews.com
				




…’cause sometimes it seems like the US is the world’s leading exporter of crazy ideas.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Eric

And bam! WTG Twitter.









						Twitter Suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene for Posting Coronavirus Misinformation
					

The Republican lawmaker from Georgia cannot tweet for 12 hours, after the White House criticized social media sites for amplifying vaccine lies.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## thekev

Eric said:


> And bam! WTG Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter Suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene for Posting Coronavirus Misinformation
> 
> 
> The Republican lawmaker from Georgia cannot tweet for 12 hours, after the White House criticized social media sites for amplifying vaccine lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com




They need to follow up with a lifetime ban if she keeps posting misinformation.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Eric said:


> And bam! WTG Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter Suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene for Posting Coronavirus Misinformation
> 
> 
> The Republican lawmaker from Georgia cannot tweet for 12 hours, after the White House criticized social media sites for amplifying vaccine lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Beat me to posting this. Unfortunately it's only a 12 hour ban. She needs to be permanently banned for all the crazy shit she says. She has the intelligence of


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417685040050417665/

Or, ..."I'm sorry, did you ask me to say something stupid back to you? Hee hee."


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> When your loony starts catching up with you...
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered THIS article because #MattGaetzisAPervert has been trending all day on Twitter.  Needless to say there's quite a bit there.




Gaetz and Taylor Greene are some pair.   Well it's said it takes all kinds to make the world go round.  I think we may already have got enough spin from the two of them to keep us going for awhile yet.   They could both retire now and make my year.

I recently re-read a speech that historian David McCullough gave by invitation to a joint session of Congress back in 1989,  and felt like I was reading ancient history, especially in the part where he was talking about the historical greatness of that body over time:



> As history abundantly shows, Congress, for all its faults, has not been the unbroken parade of clowns and thieves and posturing windbags so often portrayed.
> 
> We make sport of Congress, belittle it, bewail its ineptitudes and inefficiency. We have from the beginning, and probably we always will. You do it yourselves, particularly at election time. But what should be spoken of more often, and more widely understood, are the great victories that have been won here, the decisions of courage and vision achieved, the men and women of high purpose and integrity, and yes, at times genius, who have served here.






> It was Congress after all that provided the Homestead Act, ended slavery, ended child labor, built the railroads, built the Panama Canal, the Interstate Highway System. It was Congress that paid for Lewis and Clark and for our own travels to the Moon. It was Congress that changed the course of history with Lend-Lease and the Marshall Plan, that created Social Security, TVA, the G.I. Bill, the Voting Rights Act, and the incomparable Library of Congress.
> 
> It is not by chance that we Americans have built here on our Capitol Hill, side by side with the center of government, our greatest library, a free and open repository of books and without limit on viewpoint, in every language, from every part of the world.




The quotes are excerpts from: David McCullough's “The American Spirit" (a collection of some of his speeches).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, ...that went well.    

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420069248781668364/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420075474164793346/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Can we give that whistle guy the Medal of Freedom? I mean, if they could do it for Rush…


----------



## JayMysteri0

Facebook having a laugh last month









-Yes, both are juvenile & stupid. Fitting.


----------



## Yoused

Here is a good challenge to Marjorie Wharrgarbl:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421115026300186634/


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> Here is a good challenge to Marjorie Wharrgarbl:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421115026300186634/



What? Is this a parody account?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> Here is a good challenge to Marjorie Wharrgarbl:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421115026300186634/




I think any new voting rights bill should include comprehension of that tweet to decide if you are qualified to vote.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> What? Is this a parody account?



It has a blue check mark. Apparently it is the real critter. In, fucking, Congress, FFS.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> …-Yes, both are juvenile & stupid. Fitting.



Actually, that’s not an idea I wanted in my head. Sort of like a hyena trying to mate with an orangutan.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421115026300186634/



That has to be one of the most stupid things I’ve ever read.


----------



## Huntn

She thinks she is clever. It’s not quite beyond me how this kind of poison could get elected from Alabama. Oh wait:
_An audience in Alabama cheered when the conspiracy-loving lawmaker praised their state for having one of the country’s lowest COVID-19 vaccination rates._

Marjorie Taylor Greene Ripped For ‘Encouraging Violence’ With Anti-Vaccine Speech​








						Rep. Taylor Greene Ripped For ‘Encouraging Violence’ With ‘Despicable' Anti-Vaccine Speech
					

An audience in Alabama cheered when the conspiracy-loving lawmaker praised their state for having one of the country's lowest COVID-19 vaccination rates.




					www.huffpost.com
				




_Conspiracy theory-endorsing Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) faced backlash after she told an audience in Alabama that door-to-door outreach vaccination workers “might not like the welcome they get” because “in the South, we all love our Second Amendment rights,” reported Al.com._


----------



## Alli

Alabama is ripe for the MTGs of this world. This is the newsletter we got last night from our mayor.





Almost 1000 cases in a single day in a city with a population of no more than 400,000. Followed by encouragement to bring the whole family to these crowded events and share Covid with your friends and neighbors.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Alabama is ripe for the MTGs of this world. This is the newsletter we got last night from our mayor.
> 
> View attachment 7726
> 
> Almost 1000 cases in a single day in a city with a population of no more than 400,000. Followed by encouragement to bring the whole family to these crowded events and share Covid with your friends and neighbors.



Gotta love the “sleep tight” ending too… sleep tight - it might be your last night alive.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Gotta love the “sleep tight” ending too… sleep tight - it might be your last night alive.



He always ends it there, and I deleted the previous paragraph with his standard not to a bible verse. 

I hate the south.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Gotta love the “sleep tight” ending too… sleep tight - it might be your last night alive.



I am not sure that that is exactly what that means. There are parts of the country where "tight" is common parlance for the condition of having had a sufficient titration of ethanol. In other words, "sleep tight" could mean "get drunk and go to bed". Or something.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> I am not sure that that is exactly what that means. There are parts of the country where "tight" is common parlance for the condition of having had a sufficient titration of ethanol. In other words, "sleep tight" could mean "get drunk and go to bed". Or something.



As a kid, grandma told me “good night, sleep tight, don’t let the bedbugs bite…”

Seeing “sleep tight” in a letter meant for adults feels condescending…


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> I am not sure that that is exactly what that means. There are parts of the country where "tight" is common parlance for the condition of having had a sufficient titration of ethanol. In other words, "sleep tight" could mean "get drunk and go to bed". Or something.



Actually it dates back to the way beds were made and having to tighten up the straps that held up the mattress.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> Actually it dates back to the way beds were made and having to tighten up the straps that held up the mattress.




I did not not know that!


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> I did not not know that!



Pays to go on historical tours of the cities you live and visit.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> Pays to go on historical tours of the cities you live and visit.




I always thought it had something to do with tucking yourself in. Consider me reinformed.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Now she's trying to coin the term corporate communism where she has things exactly ass backwards, the government is telling corporations what to do.  To throw her a bone she could be talking about regulations, but the government isn't telling them to offshore jobs or put shareholders above all else.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Suspended again 








						Twitter suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene's account for one week | CNN Business
					

Twitter has suspended Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's account for one week following another violation of the platform's rules, the company said Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Runs For Fun said:


> Suspended again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene's account for one week | CNN Business
> 
> 
> Twitter has suspended Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's account for one week following another violation of the platform's rules, the company said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




Maybe it's time for her to announce she has a form of tourette syndrome that causes her to spew out disinformation and racist statements.


----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Maybe it's time for her to announce she has a form of tourette syndrome that causes her to spew out disinformation and racist statements.



For bonus points - blame it on the vaccine!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> Suspended again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene's account for one week | CNN Business
> 
> 
> Twitter has suspended Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's account for one week following another violation of the platform's rules, the company said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



so much for the real crackdown they have claimed they would do. one week is not a big deal How many times has it been now?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

The sedition caucus has to be the biggest group of halfwits we’ve ever had the unfortunate displeasure of being exposed to. They’re either stringing together a bunch of trigger words into an incomprehensible word salad or they completely contradict themselves in the same sentence proving they don’t know what the fuck they are talking about. The only thing they are proving is what a complete failure our education system is. You no longer need to look at underserved communities as proof. You can just look at who has been voted into office and they’ll confidently display their ignorance for you.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Today is Hulk Hogan's 68th birthday and his fans would like you to forget his racist rant on a sextape.

Others are just wishing him a happy birthday

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1425501346338381826/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Today is Hulk Hogan's 68th birthday and his fans would like you to forget his racist rant on a sextape.
> 
> Others are just wishing him a happy birthday
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1425501346338381826/




I think you went a little too far into the weeds with that historical fact. I think the bigger take away is the celebrity group he belongs to. Could she be anymore of a hick cliché?


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think you went a little too far into the weeds with that historical fact. I think the bigger take away is the celebrity group he belongs to. Could she be anymore of a hick cliché?




She's from Alpharetta. That makes her upper middle class Atlanta hick chic.


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1427675964083822593/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Renzatic said:


> She's from Alpharetta. That makes her upper middle class Atlanta hick chic.



 If only she were in a slightly higher income bracket. Then she’d be on Bravo throwing wine in some other trash chick’s face instead of bothering us.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1427675964083822593/



Her colleagues weren’t even willing to let her keep her committee assignments. I’m sure they’ll jump right on that.


----------



## DT

This should be grounds for immediately dismissal from her position:


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428286964898439170/


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> This should be grounds for immediately dismissal from her position:
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428286964898439170/



I think she mispronounced "I am".


----------



## shadow puppet

DT said:


> This should be grounds for immediately dismissal from her position:
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428286964898439170/



The only piece of shit I see is MTG.


----------



## Renzatic

Glad she took time out of her crossfit schedule to inform We The People of her opinions. Shows how much she cares.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Renzatic said:


> Glad she took time out of her crossfit schedule to inform We The People of her opinions. Shows how much she cares.



what else does he have to do?


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> This should be grounds for immediately dismissal from her position:
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428286964898439170/




I wonder what got her worked up. I mean, she knows she's full of shit, yet her expression suggests genuine anger.


----------



## DT

thekev said:


> I wonder what got her worked up. I mean, she knows she's full of shit, yet her expression suggests genuine anger.




She was in her workout rage, she's such a beast, didn't you see those kip-ups she was doing?


----------



## DT

Also, her mutant genes kicking in ...


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> She was in her workout rage, she's such a beast, didn't you see those kip-ups she was doing?




You would think she would be a bit less tense after that, considering her alleged affairs with gym management.









						If Marjorie Taylor Greene Spent More Time With Polyamorous Tantric-Sex Gurus and Less Time Spreading Insane Conspiracy Theories the Country Would Be Better Off
					

She would have a lot less time to promote QAnon and call for the execution of Democratic leadership is all we’re saying.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## shadow puppet

thekev said:


> I wonder what got her worked up. I mean, she knows she's full of shit, yet her expression suggests genuine anger.



My guess is the Afghanistan situation.  In recent days both she and Hawley have been demanding impeachment of Biden.

Hawley seems to have forgotten his post from Arpil of 2021.


----------



## thekev

shadow puppet said:


> My guess is the Afghanistan situation.  In recent days both she and Hawley have been demanding impeachment of Biden.
> 
> Hawley seems to have forgotten his post from Arpil of 2021.
> 
> View attachment 8245




Hawley is also a complete jackass.


----------



## Edd

Related because Greene is involved here.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/08/21/patagonia-boycott-wyoming-resort-greene/
		


Short version is that one of Jackson Hole’s owners threw a fundraiser for politicians who furthered the election fraud myth. Greene, Meadows, and Jordan were among the human garbage attendees.

Patagonia, in response, will withdraw all sales of their products from Jackson Hole Mountain Resort. Go Patagonia!

Anecdotally, my wife was reading Twitter chatter that said the MAGAs were going to boycott Patagonia in response. Something tells me MAGAs are a less than trivial portion of Patagonia’s customer base.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Patagonia, in response, will withdraw all sales of their products from Jackson Hole Mountain Resort. Go Patagonia!



Their stuff is normally too expensive for me, but I think I’ll go buy something of theirs this week.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

"Going through her list of bat-shit-isms is like going through Phil Collin's list of chart topping 80's hits.  It just keeps going on and on and you're like "Holy shit!  I forgot about that one. That one was huge!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438183631349075973/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438183631349075973/



Marshal your strength to deal with idiots like MTG.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Even Steve Bannon Looks Skeptical About Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s Latest Claim​In her first year as a member of the House, Georgia Republican Marjorie Taylor Greene has said a lot of outrageous things. But on Thursday, she said something that even Steve Bannon may have found hard to believe.
Greene, who has said she believes in the QAnon conspiracy theory but not in the effectiveness of vaccines, was being interviewed on Bannon’s “Real America’s Voice” podcast when she told the former Trump White House strategist: “I have been the most effective member of Congress this session.”








						Even Steve Bannon Looks Skeptical About Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's Latest Claim
					

People on Twitter think they spotted side-eye, and sent the term "even Bannon" trending.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

loony luna is back and better then ever. I guess supporting the insurrection was what god wanted. They need to give he a janitor job so she cant hurt others and has less free time.
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, R-Ga., explained on Monday why she supports articles of impeachment against President Joe Biden.


In a floor speech, Greene said that she was prompted to file articles of impeachment because of "his disgraceful actions having to do with Afghanistan."


According to the Georgia Republican, Biden is guilty of treason because he gave "aid and comfort to the enemies."


Greene also pointed to the "security crisis created at our southern border, which today is actually being invaded."


The lawmaker then veered into a rant about abortion.


"But heading into this week, perhaps the most evil and disgusting thing that is going to happen in this 117th Congress is the bill that's going to be introduced that makes it a federal law to allow abortion up until the day of birth," she complained. "This wall [in the House chamber] says 'In God We Trust' and if that is the case then this Congress will reject this evil bill and protect the innocent unborn."








						Marjorie Taylor Greene's impeachment rant goes off rails: "God will no longer provide protection"
					

"The most evil and disgusting thing that is going to happen in this 117th Congress is . . ."




					www.salon.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> interviewed on Bannon’s “Real America’s Voice” podcast when she told the former Trump White House strategist: “I have been the most effective member of Congress this session.”​





She clearly masturbates to Trump speeches and then regurgitates the rhetoric that made her climax.


----------



## hulugu

fooferdoggie said:


> Even Steve Bannon Looks Skeptical About Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s Latest Claim​In her first year as a member of the House, Georgia Republican Marjorie Taylor Greene has said a lot of outrageous things. But on Thursday, she said something that even Steve Bannon may have found hard to believe.
> Greene, who has said she believes in the QAnon conspiracy theory but not in the effectiveness of vaccines, was being interviewed on Bannon’s “Real America’s Voice” podcast when she told the former Trump White House strategist: “I have been the most effective member of Congress this session.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Steve Bannon Looks Skeptical About Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's Latest Claim
> 
> 
> People on Twitter think they spotted side-eye, and sent the term "even Bannon" trending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com




Bannon's so pickled he couldn't really react. I mean sure, why not call yourself the most effective member of Congress? She lost her committee assignments for being a nob. She's introduced zero legislation. She's not considered influential in votes. But, most effective? Sure. 

Her little dumbos will eat it up, but she's a ridiculous person. No wonder she's on the GOP.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> She clearly masturbates to Trump speeches and then regurgitates the rhetoric that made her climax.



Thank you for that vivid imagery.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> She clearly masturbates to Trump speeches and then regurgitates the rhetoric that made her climax.



How do I delete someone else’s post?


----------



## Huntn

hulugu said:


> Bannon's so pickled he couldn't really react. I mean sure, why not call yourself the most effective member of Congress? She lost her committee assignments for being a nob. She's introduced zero legislation. She's not considered influential in votes. But, most effective? Sure.
> 
> Her little dumbos will eat it up, but she's a ridiculous person. No wonder she's on the GOP.



MTG has redefined the word to mean the opposite of effective or possibly effective = incompetant, angry clown like her idol, and you‘re right the Koolaid drinkers will be chugging her poison.


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> How do I delete someone else’s post?



Easy. Quote it and reply with something way worse. That’ll show’em!


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Don't forget Boebert …




We have been trying, but she refuses to let us do that

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441465613684252672/

Apparently, Lauren is all the Bidens.


----------



## Thomas Veil

That is seriously for real??? 

Well, what the hell. The woman is seriously in the pocket of Hanna-Barbera.









						Marjorie Taylor Greene Just Brought a Giant Scooby-Doo Meme to Congress
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene is governing by Scooby-Doo shitpost now.




					www.vice.com
				






​


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah MTG is determined to show that congress has become as dumb as the rest America's NOT brightest



> Marjorie Taylor Greene gets in shouting match with Dem lawmakers on Capitol steps
> 
> 
> A fuming Rep. Debbie Dingell (D- Michigan) yelled down the steps at Greene to “practice the basic thing you’re taught in church: respect your neighbor.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com





> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene on Friday sparked a shouting match with a pair of Democratic lawmakers outside the Capitol, prompting one of them to scream that the far-right politician should practice the biblical principle of loving one’s neighbor, videos show.
> 
> After the House passed a bill codifying the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights case — a move made in response to the Supreme Court ruling on Texas’ anti-abortion law — the outspoken Republican heckled Democrats holding a celebratory press conference on their legislative victory.
> 
> “This is not women’s rights,” Greene (R-Ga.) shouted on the Capitol steps.
> 
> “You’re so performative,” scoffed Rep. Pete Aguilar (D-Calif.), according to video posted on Twitter.
> 
> After exchanging more words, Greene declared, “You should all be ashamed!” before storming down the steps away from the group of Democrats who gathered outside the Capitol.
> 
> Seconds later, a fuming Rep. Debbie Dingell (D-Mich.) yelled down the steps at Greene to “practice the basic thing you’re taught in church: Respect your neighbor.”




She is the definition of "crass" and the term "karen".  It's not a frikkin' schoolyard.  No wonder she has no power in congress.

"I'd like to speak to you manager NOW, he needs to be impeached!"  Shrieking.

Plus:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441567262763216898/

"...sinking ship"


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> "...sinking ship"



I am sure she has a line of toadies waiting for the job.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442566894989545472/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Omigod, the woman is such a simpleton.


----------



## Huntn

Your choices:

Arrogance of ignorance.
Evil.
Both!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> Your choices:
> 
> Arrogance of ignorance.
> Evil.
> Both!



evil takes brains.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> evil takes brains.



I’ll propose you can be evil, without intelligence and ignorant as a stump, such as pushing someone into traffic who clapped at confederate monuments being dismantled or torture small animals because it arouses you or makes you feel superior  (made up example).


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> I’ll propose you can be evil, without intelligence and ignorant as a stump, such as pushing someone into traffic who clapped at confederate monuments being dismantled or torture small animals because it arouses you or makes you feel superior  (made up example).  no thats bad evil takes planning and cunning like trump.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When SOME republicans get mad that other republicans would like their gov't to work *FOR* them.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Marjorie Taylor Greene says ivermectin should be used to treat COVID because it 'won the Nobel Peace Prize'
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene is being mocked for saying ivermectin won the Nobel Peace Prize. It won a Nobel Prize, just not the Peace one.




					www.dailydot.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene says ivermectin should be used to treat COVID because it 'won the Nobel Peace Prize'
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene is being mocked for saying ivermectin won the Nobel Peace Prize. It won a Nobel Prize, just not the Peace one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailydot.com



so did the lobotomy and I wish she would try one out.


----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene says ivermectin should be used to treat COVID because it 'won the Nobel Peace Prize'
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene is being mocked for saying ivermectin won the Nobel Peace Prize. It won a Nobel Prize, just not the Peace one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailydot.com






> If Greene thinks that winning the Nobel Peace Prize means you’re qualified to treat COVID, perhaps she’d listen to former President Barack Obama, who wonthe Nobel Peace Prize in 2009.
> 
> He’s told people to take the vaccine.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

If MTG was around in the early 1900’s and got the same amount of coverage that she gets now women still wouldn’t have the right to vote. Every couple years they’d review voting rights, revisit some MTGisms, and the amendment would get killed. She’s doing to gender equality what the Manson Family did for hippies.


----------



## Thomas Veil

That woman knows so little it’s hard to keep up with how much she doesn’t know.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Thomas Veil said:


> That woman knows so little it’s hard to keep up with how much she doesn’t know.



just ASSume she knows a great deal about nothing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448108809906438151/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448247669252673537/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sometimes you just have to wonder at the level of stupid involved.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448722513073147905/


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448108809906438151/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448247669252673537/






JayMysteri0 said:


> Sometimes you just have to wonder at the level of stupid involved.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448722513073147905/




What is _Saturday Night Live_ even supposed to do with this? I mean, she's _already_ playing a parody of herself.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Sometimes you just have to wonder at the level of stupid involved.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448722513073147905/




The stupidity is just absolutely spectacular.


----------



## fooferdoggie

the woman is dangerous stupid.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you've learned your debating techniques from online forums & trollng others, as opposed to actual intellectual discourse

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451278297434927110/

"But whatabout?"


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> When you've learned your debating techniques from online forums & trollng others, as opposed to actual intellectual discourse
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451278297434927110/
> 
> "But whatabout?"




Um, since MTG got stripped of all her committees it seems she probably has the most available time to investigate these things.  

I'm pro union, but she's like the worst nightmare union employee running around going "sorry, that's not in my job description" and her job description is literally a blank page. So she just spends her shift being a menace.


----------



## Joe

Her and Lauren Boebert are fucking idiots. I'm used to it though. I'm surrounded by those types in Texas lol


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Marjorie Taylor Greene invested as much as $50,000 in the Trump SPAC before its stock plunged
					

Georgia Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene bought as much as $50,000 worth of shares in a shell company that is merging with former President Donald Trump's new media venture, according to a financial disclosure form.




					www.cnn.com
				






"*SPAC merger announcements normally contain financial projections and details on the planned capital structure. Yet the Trump deal included none of that, offering investors a press release that blasted Big Tech *and an investor presentation with no estimates on revenue.

Trump's businesses have filed four bankruptcies, all focused on the casinos he used to own in Atlantic City.

The last Trump IPO took place in 1995, when Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts went public. The casino company lost money every year it was public and filed for bankruptcy a decade later."


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Marjorie Taylor Greene has been fined $48,000 for not wearing a mask on House floor
					

Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia has been fined $48,000 for not wearing a mask on the House floor, according to a letter from the House Sergeant at Arms, obtained by CNN.




					www.cnn.com
				







It comes out of her salary, so no avoiding paying the fine.



In about a year she'll probably be couch surfing thanks to all the money supporting Trump/ism is costing her.


----------



## JayMysteri0

MTG did a real "deep dive" into jail culture here. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457727277026975747/

What's even more fascinating or telling, is that she somehow missed the existence of White supremacist groups in jail, ONLY saw a known racist Black group.  It's amazing how she can keep doing that WHEREVER she looks.  

What she is willing to do?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457727419574636549/

Join forces?!  

Also, all the nice White prisoners had bibles...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457727420740644873/

Because I am sure there were no Black Christian groups to pray with.  There are only 'Godless' Black prisoners and Nation of Islam members?

Wow.  TV lied to me.  Thanks MTG!!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> MTG did a real "deep dive" into jail culture here.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457727277026975747/
> 
> What's even more fascinating or telling, is that she somehow missed the existence of White supremacist groups in jail, ONLY saw a known racist Black group.  It's amazing how she can keep doing that WHEREVER she looks.
> 
> What she is willing to do?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457727419574636549/
> 
> Join forces?!
> 
> Also, all the nice White prisoners had bibles...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457727420740644873/
> 
> Because I am sure there were no Black Christian groups to pray with.  There are only 'Godless' Black prisoners and Nation of Islam members?
> 
> Wow.  TV lied to me.  Thanks MTG!!



A good twitter thread to read if anybody is wondering “how is calling Obama a muslim sympathizer racist”? Exhibit A is right there.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> MTG did a real "deep dive" into jail culture here.




Gee, MTG has time to do all this but meanwhile the state of Georgia is among those falling behind in this year's feed corn harvest, thanks to prolonged rainy and/or sun-shorted weather... overall the corn harvest is only 84% in and we're coming up on the middle of November. 

Shouldn't Taylor Greene be doing an anti-rain dance or something to try to make that right for her constituents,  or else be trying to pass an addendum to the Farm Bill to give corn and soy growers a leg up for next year? 

How they gonna have what to donate to her re-election campaign unless she quits gettin' sidetracked with all her little previews of life in jail?

Looks like a few (but not all) of the other states of some loudmouthed House fans of the January 6th insurrection are in a similar situation in 2021 as far as crop harvests are concerned.   Well who knows if it's really all down to  rain or simply the result of way too much hot air from the politicians.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Shouldn't Taylor Greene be doing an anti-rain dance or something



Maybe she should trying doing a brain dance. You dance for something you want, right? Well, I guess except for clog dancing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I believe she was asked to do no dance whatsoever, as it was something similar to this






Afterwards the amount of locusts supposedly increased in neighboring areas.


----------



## lizkat

^^^ Looks to be short the trademark gun though.


----------



## shadow puppet

Who is the now deleted member / OP of this thread?


----------



## Yoused

shadow puppet said:


> Who is the now deleted member / OP of this thread?



If you look at this post, his username shows up in the quote box.


----------



## Yoused

now you can join


even if you are not Jewish​


----------



## Cmaier

Yoused said:


> now you can join
> 
> 
> 
> even if you are not Jewish​




As a Jew I resent this sort of cultural misappropriation. Get your own space lasers.


----------



## Renzatic

Cmaier said:


> As a Jew I resent this sort of cultural misappropriation. Get your own space lasers.




I'd prefer if we built our own space lasers, but hell, if you're all giving them away, I'm not gonna look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Yoused

Not Marjorie Wharrgarbl, but her sister in stupid,


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's all about the show.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1463199443113725955/



> Marjorie Taylor Greene has been fined $48,000 for not wearing a mask on House floor
> 
> 
> Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia has been fined $48,000 for not wearing a mask on the House floor, according to a letter from the House Sergeant at Arms, obtained by CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

What... the... F...?!






When you are so deep in the swamp cult of party over country.

So what if most of the country wants it, can use it, will benefit it them?  She will cry for blood simply because it's done by a democrat.  

Who cares if the republican guy could have done it?  Instead they just did multiple infrastructure week shows, so he could be photographed pretending to drive a truck like a little kid.


----------



## Citysnaps

You just gotta shake your head. She introduced a bill to award Rittenhouse a Congressional Gold Medal.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/greene-rittenhouse-congressional-gold-medal/2021/11/24/c09980d2-4d49-11ec-a1b9-9f12bd39487a_story.html


----------



## Edd

She is 1000% a cartoon character. Tragically stupid and dangerous in a manner similar to Trump.


----------



## Citysnaps

Edd said:


> She is 1000% a cartoon character. Tragically stupid and dangerous in a manner similar to Trump.




And likely gunning to be House Speaker should things change next year.  And then really watch out!


----------



## JayMysteri0

citypix said:


> You just gotta shake your head. She introduced a bill to award Rittenhouse a Congressional Gold Medal.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/greene-rittenhouse-congressional-gold-medal/2021/11/24/c09980d2-4d49-11ec-a1b9-9f12bd39487a_story.html



You gotta think if George Floyd's killer got off, she would have introduced a bill for him as well, to pander to her crowd.


----------



## Citysnaps

JayMysteri0 said:


> You gotta think if George Floyd's killer got off, she would have introduced a bill for him as well, to pander to her crowd.




And Eric Garner's killers, who did get off. You know, upholding the law in NY.


----------



## Thomas Veil

citypix said:


> And likely gunning to be House Speaker should things change next year.  And then really watch out!




Yes, she's threatening McCarthy...and if you read between the lines, it sounds like her goal is making the Idiot Caucus the dominant one in the party. And we thought it was bad when the tea party did that.


----------



## Citysnaps

Thomas Veil said:


> Yes, she's threatening McCarthy...and if you read between the lines, it sounds like her goal is making the Idiot Caucus the dominant one in the party. And we thought it was bad when the tea party did that.




And the dems should be running against that in general, at all levels, state and federal.  That's what the main messaging should be about.  Against the party of nutjobbery.


----------



## fooferdoggie

the worlds worst politician is at it again. Now she is giving medical devices again.

MTG urges followers to sue doctors, hospitals over refusal to issue Ivermectin prescriptions​For months, Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene has fought public health efforts to vaccinate Americans amid rising caseloads and fears of a new spike in COVID-19 cases this winter — instead doubling down on unproven treatments being hawked by fringe medical groups. 

In a series of tweets Saturday, she urged her followers to file lawsuits against any doctors that refuse to prescribe the anti-parasite drug Ivermectin, and prepare wrongful death suits in case a family member passes away after being denied the deworming drug, which the U.S. Food and Drug Administration advises against using for COVID-19.

For justification, she cited a low COVID-19 related death rate in Africa — where the drug has been used widely to fight intestinal parasites that are rare in more developed countries. Studies into the phenomenon have cited other factors for the discrepancy (namely, the fact that African countries have much larger numbers of young people, proportional to the region's overall population).








						MTG urges followers to sue doctors over ivermectin
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's newfound strategy of pushing lawsuits against hospitals and doctors has deep roots




					www.salon.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

MTG is what happens when teachers are too scared to make a kid repeat third grade.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> MTG is what happens when teachers are too scared to make a kid repeat third grade.



Seems like she could have repeated kindergarten for a dozen years with out retaining so much as "_don't eat the paste_".


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> Seems like she could have repeated kindergarten for a dozen years with out retaining so much as "_don't eat the paste_".




Hell, I learned that my 3rd day.


----------



## JayMysteri0

What MTG is, is the natural escalation of the "karen principle".  

Meaning if someone doesn't get their way EVERYtime with EVERYone, accountability is required.  It doesn't matter the other person/s involved, you ALWAYS have to get your way, or there will be retribution.  Does it matter that someone thinks serving you may endanger you?  Nope!  I ORDER YOU TO GIVE IT TO ME!  Does it matter if it's something they maybe ethically or morally opposed to ( unless it's a gay birthday cake ) in providing it?  Nope!  I ORDER YOU TO GIVE IT TO ME or I WILL SUE YOU!!

What happens if there is a fatal reaction to any of this?

Sue the doctor of course!  After all, the doctor should have known better & said something, to prevent someone from taking Ive-

Oh.

FFS!


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> What MTG is, is the natural escalation of the "karen principle".



Curious thing about the whole Karendigm thing. Go type Caryn Elaine Johnson into imdb search and see what you get. I kinda wonder how she feels about the irony of it.


----------



## lizkat

A lot of this stuff from the likes of MTG in Congress just plays into Trump fans' notion that the way to get around what they perceive as the uselessness (or undue burden) of federal government is to convert the Congress into a creature without agency, same as what Trump was about trying to do with cabinet departments of the executive branch.  

 The more MTG-style antics get put up with and paid attention to by the media, social media and global consumers of information, the more the US Congress can be made to seem like a wacko circus that's basically optional. 

By time the whole right side of Congress is stocked up with facsimiles of Boebert and MTG , "Gym" Jordan, Cawthorn,  Gaetz, etc., we'll also be looking at anarchy as the basic structure of local government because these guys model "Rules, what rules?, the rules are what we say they are today and we can back it up 'cause we're packin' heat."

I mean when you get county sheriffs --who are elected, not appointed-- getting away with deciding which laws "are constitutionally enforceable",  this country is in deep trouble.  So...  we're there already, just a lot of people haven't noticed yet.   Look up  "Constitutional Sheriffs and Peace Officers Association (CSPOA)"  sometime.  Supposedly they only have 400 sheriffs among their number.  But they were founded by a member of Oath Keepers, and there are non-sheriffs who bump the membership up to around 5k.​
These far right jokers in Congress seem to focus solely on communication --propaganda, not policy-- instead of working on actual legislative goals as their purpose in Congress.  What they intentionally communicate boils down to "Congress is a big joke, but a really great place to get free air time for re-election."   And the godblasted media suck it right up and spit it back out. And in this celebrity culture the USA has been living in for so long, name recognition and incumbency plus gerrymandered congressional districts mean that even idiotic congressmen can skate to re-election.

These anti-government "representatives" in Congress are the legislative branch equivalent of Trump, authoritarian followers just like the constituents who put them into office, and they are just as dangerous as Trump because their behavior does support the rise of an unhindered President.

Oh they might fight over who gets to inherit the strongman's mantle seized by Trump,  but they all do _*[think they]*_ want a strongman to run the place, to pick compliant people for the courts and heads of cabinet agencies (never mind at state level where they're trying to get Trump fans put in charge of electoral certification entities), and so eventually to get rid of the give-and-take among three branches of government that has meanwhile been the mainstay of American federal government under our Constitution.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1467190086127259652/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Curious thing about the whole Karendigm thing. Go type Caryn Elaine Johnson into imdb search and see what you get. I kinda wonder how she feels about the irony of it.



To discuss the modern variation of Karen & the earlier terms...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1467630362410975236/

_Also, the podcast is kind of fun.

"Black people should have a body cam."  "You legit have a body cam?"  "I used to wear it around NY city."_


----------



## fooferdoggie

Marjorie Taylor Greene: Jan. 6 Defendants Are Being Taught Critical Race Theory In Jail​








						Marjorie Taylor Greene: Jan. 6 Defendants Are Being Taught Critical Race Theory In Jail
					

The Republican also complained that white defendants charged in the Capitol riot are being discriminated against “because of the color of their skin.”




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Yoused

She said the suspects were being forced to read books on CRT in order to get public defender services. Empty Greene should not be using phrases like "read books", of which she has zero comprehension.


----------



## JayMysteri0

What's emptygreen worried about?  Mass conversions to 'Blackhood'?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> She said the suspects were being forced to read books on CRT in order to get public defender services. Empty Greene should not be using phrases like "read books", of which she has zero comprehension.




I thought it was a little more nuanced than that, like they are experiencing CRT by being incarcerated with black people, like it’s a lefty West World vacation or some shit….filling their heads with scripted tales of racism based incarceration from the “actors” they are imprisoned with constructed by Hollywood and the tech industry.

Hm, maybe I should send her some tips.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This woman is truly an empty shell of a being filled with bile & artificial ingredients.








> WATCH: Marjorie Taylor Greene Claims New York Is “Detaining” Unvaccinated People
> 
> 
> WATCH: Marjorie Taylor Greene Claims New York Is “Detaining” Unvaccinated People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillreporter.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What the F-?!!!


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'll keep this quick.



> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Tweets Kwanzaa Is a 'Fake Religion'
> 
> 
> "It's a fake religion created by a psychopath," Greene tweeted on Sunday, the first day of Kwanzaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> Of course, the holiday season isn’t devoid of Georgia Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s usual antics. While millions of Black people around the world began celebrating the weeklong holiday of Kwanzaa on Sunday, Greene used her twitter fingers to do what she does best: talk about things about which she has no clue.
> 
> According to Insider, Greene tweeted that Kwanzaa is a “fake religion created by a psychopath” in response to a tweet from the College Republican National Committee.
> 
> “Wishing you a happy and prosperous Kwanza,” the national conservative college student organization wrote.
> 
> From using the slur “yellow people” at a convention for conservative youth to calling Black Lives Matter a “terrorist group” while shouting down New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez in Congress, you can always count on Greene to show her ass. I mean, this is the same woman who’s been suspended from Twitter _twice_.




FUCK YOU.

The fact that NOT being an asshole, even during the holidays, is a testament to who some voters want representing THEM.


----------



## Joe

I'm not sure if she is just trolling or if she really is that stupid.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I honestly believe that's the ultimate intention.

It's the 'troll' version of "plausible deniability".

Know what spurs their base, annoys their critics, then if the heat gets too much use their stupidity to play the victim that they are being attacked when others should do what they wouldn't.  Try to understand.


----------



## Yoused

We need politicians who are not afraid to say "_*you are a fucking moron*_" and stand by it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> We need politicians who are not afraid to say "_*you are a fucking moron*_" and stand by it.




Whenever I hear something new said by one of the occupants of this clown car I often find myself remembering a scene in South Park when one of the kids attempts to answer a question and Mr. Garrison responds "OK, can we now hear from somebody who isn't a complete retard?"


----------



## Renzatic

JagRunner said:


> I'm not sure if she is just trolling or if she really is that stupid.




These aren't mutually exclusive qualities.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, I guess when you get elected to congress to handle the people's business, and congress boots your ass from doing the people's business there's little else to do but troll.



> Politics · Trending
> National Divorce
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene suggests a ‘National Divorce scenario’ after Chronicles Magazine associate editor Pedro L. Gonzalez says he supports ‘actively discriminating’ against some 'transplants' from liberal states
> Trending with Marjorie Taylor Greene



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476019295608000515/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476226398540816390/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476283875097780230/

The amount of WTFery going on today, it only seems natural that emptygreene wants to join in & shit in the same pot.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Well, I guess when you get elected to congress to handle the people's business, and congress boots your ass from doing the people's business there's little else to do but troll.
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476019295608000515/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476226398540816390/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476283875097780230/
> 
> The amount of WTFery going on today, it only seems natural that emptygreene wants to join in & shit in the same pot.




As a lifetime CA resident, I can confirm we're not sending out our best to the rest of the country, and specifically not to Florida.  Florida should consider building a wall.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> As a lifetime CA resident, I can confirm we're not sending out our best to the rest of the country, and specifically not to Florida.  Florida should consider building a wall.



For decades, the PNW has been receiving hordes of not-California's-best, so, yeah, your assertion seems accurate.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> As a lifetime CA resident, I can confirm we're not sending out our best to the rest of the country, and specifically not to Florida.  Florida should consider building a wall.



A seawall might be necessary soon…


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Well, I guess when you get elected to congress to handle the people's business, and congress boots your ass from doing the people's business there's little else to do but troll.
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476019295608000515/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476226398540816390/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476283875097780230/
> 
> The amount of WTFery going on today, it only seems natural that emptygreene wants to join in & shit in the same pot.



I thought people were moving from CA to FL to avoid mask mandates.  

Lots of people moved from Western NY to Florida because they were sick of the snow. Lots of “snowbirds” that go down there for a month or two in the winter as well.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Lots of “snowbirds” that go down there for a month or two in the winter as well.



We drove from Wisconsin down to Florida for a week in March, seeking a break from the iron grasp of winter. Even in early spring, the humidity is oppressive.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> A seawall might be necessary soon…




Maybe also setup detention centers on the Alabama and Georgia sides of the border.  Then they can start a support group with Mexico to try to figure out why they are somehow held responsible for people who aren't even their citizens.   



SuperMatt said:


> Lots of people moved from Western NY to Florida because they were sick of the snow. Lots of “snowbirds” that go down there for a month or two in the winter as well.




As spokesperson for CA we continue to appreciate people in the NE not getting informed the US also exists west of the Mississippi with regions that have moderate weather sans the humidity.  We're pretty packed in here already.  Please continue the narrative that CA is a libtard hellscape.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> As spokesperson for CA we continue to appreciate people in the NE not getting informed the US also exists west of the Mississippi



Apparently not




(classic _New Yorker_ magazine cover)​


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> Apparently not
> View attachment 10651​




Looks pretty accurate to me.  Let's go with that map.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Looks pretty accurate to me. Let's go with that map.




That's how I remember it.  Steinberg also nailed the idea of New Jersey as a place you pass through on the way to elsewhere.


----------



## lizkat

NYT reports that Marjorie Taylor Greene is banned from Twitter.   5th suspension and gone:  covid misinformation.  Her personal account is the one at issue.   She retains her official congressional account.









						Twitter Permanently Suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene’s Account
					

The social media service said the Republican congresswoman had violated its policy on coronavirus misinformation.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Runs For Fun

lizkat said:


> NYT reports that Marjorie Taylor Greene is banned from Twitter.   5th suspension and gone:  covid misinformation.  Her personal account is the one at issue.   She retains her official congressional account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter Permanently Suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene’s Account
> 
> 
> The social media service said the Republican congresswoman had violated its policy on coronavirus misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



It's about time. She's been able to spew way too much Covid misinformation bullshit for far too long.


----------



## fooferdoggie

lizkat said:


> NYT reports that Marjorie Taylor Greene is banned from Twitter.   5th suspension and gone:  covid misinformation.  Her personal account is the one at issue.   She retains her official congressional account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter Permanently Suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene’s Account
> 
> 
> The social media service said the Republican congresswoman had violated its policy on coronavirus misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



well thats a plus on her resume when applying to trump U


----------



## Yoused

Your daily irony supplement

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477761856534163463/


----------



## Joe

I used to get suspended all the time. Her and Trump got away with far worse before being banned.


----------



## Clix Pix

Why can't they just throw her out of Congress?  She has no business being there.  Ditto for that gun-toting Boebert woman.....


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hopefully when she says enough equally outrageous things on her congressional account, they'll suspend that one too. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477761856534163463/

In other words, "I'm with Stupid."


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> Why can't they just throw her out of Congress?  She has no business being there.  Ditto for that gun-toting Boebert woman.....



not like she can do anything but twiddle her thumbs and post on twitter. well that job is over too.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

CNN checked the government site to see everything MTG has sponsored since being in office and here's the total list.

1. A bill to award Kyle Rittenhouse a Congressional Gold Medal

2. A bill to eliminate the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives

3. A bill to give Congressional Gold Medals to police officers who served during various Black Lives Matters marches around the country in 2020.

4. The No Funding for Terrorists Act

5. The We Will Not Comply Act (The bill would ban any discrimination based on whether or not you've received the Covid-19 vaccine.)

6. The Fire Fauci Act

7. The Protect America First Act

8. The Gun Owner Privacy Act

9. The Second Amendment Preservation Act

10. A bill that would impeach President Joe Biden for his role in the pullout of American troops from Afghanistan

11. A bill that would impeach Biden

12. A(nother) bill that would impeach Biden

13. A bill to remove California Rep. Maxine Waters from the Financial Services Committee

14. A bill that would expel Waters from Congress

15. A bill honoring Michael D'Angelo Garigan

16. A(nother) bill that would impeach Biden

None of it passed.  Shocking.  It's a real shame since all of those would have tangibly improved the lives of her constituents.   I know those certainly would have solved my biggest daily struggles.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> None of it passed.



Did any of it so much as get out of committee?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> Did any of it so much as get out of committee?





They probably didn't get past her tweeting about it, and now she can't even do that.  Toss in she's pretty much wiped out her salary in fines.  So much winning.  

I'd like to see the cast of characters who continue to throw money at her despite all the above.  The way our government works is you give a rep money and then they do you a favor.  Seems to me she's not in a position to do anybody favors.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> not like she can do anything but twiddle her thumbs and post on twitter. well that job is over too.




She can still tweet about "official business" from her Congressional account but she can't campaign from it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

lizkat said:


> She can still tweet about "official business" from her Congressional account but she can't campaign from it.



what official business? she has none. but I bet she tries to campaign  from it.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> what official business? she has none. but I bet she tries to campaign  from it.




Yeah I guess if the fines she's run up over security protocol breaches don't faze her, why should some little detail about other little details of House membership be a concern?

I wish her Dem opponents would flip a coin and consolidate resources instead of having a primary lol.


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> what official business?



She can tweet about how aid approved by Congress is benefiting her district. If she is adequately effusive about it, those drooling crackers will never realize she voted against it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> They probably didn't get past her tweeting about it, and now she can't even do that.  Toss in she's pretty much wiped out her salary in fines.  So much winning.
> 
> I'd like to see the cast of characters who continue to throw money at her despite all the above.  The way our government works is you give a rep money and then they do you a favor.  Seems to me she's not in a position to do anybody favors.



You never know. I just read that Matt Gaetz has made a ridiculous amount of money for his campaign/PAC.









						The truth about corporate contributions to Republican objectors since January 6
					

According to media reports, most corporations have already forgotten about January 6, 2021, and resumed supporting Republicans who voted to overturn the election. That is not true.




					popular.info
				






> Congressman Matt Gaetz (R-FL), one of Trump's closest allies and a frequent guest on Fox News, raised $37,300 from corporate PACs in 2019 and $8,000 from corporate PACs in 2021. But Gaetz's total fundraising increased from $656,030 in 2019 to $4,262,515 in 2021. Gaetz has traveled the country pushing false claims of voter fraud, including a trip to Arizona to observe the phony "audit" of ballots. Another Trump acolyte who criticized the Department of Justice for not taking claims of election fraud more seriously, Congressman Jim Jordan (R-OH), was able to increase his total fundraising from $2.3 million to $5.6 million. Republican Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-CA) saw his corporate PAC contributions decline from $1,351,600 in 2019 to $510,000 in 2021. But McCarthy's regular trips to Mar-a-Lago to pay homage to Trump paid off. McCarthy's total fundraising increased from $2 million to $8.2 million.



The Trump supporters are shelling out money to the most faithful followers. They WANT an autocracy, since it benefits them.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Well, I guess when you get elected to congress to handle the people's business, and congress boots your ass from doing the people's business there's little else to do but troll.
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476019295608000515/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476226398540816390/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476283875097780230/
> 
> The amount of WTFery going on today, it only seems natural that emptygreene wants to join in & shit in the same pot.



I'll repeat myself. Conservatives figured out that the more obnoxious their content, the more social media amp it gets, and then conservatives started to be counter selected based on obnoxiousness, and now they are dealing with their the challenges of compromised mental integrity. 

All thanks to social media algorithms.


----------



## SuperMatt

Trump doesn’t like the MTG ban, not one bit:



> Statement by Donald J. Trump, 45th
> President of the United States of America






> Twitter is a disgrace to democracy. They shouldn't be
> allowed to do business in this Country. Marjorie
> Taylor Greene has a huge constituency of honest,
> patriotic, hard-working people. They don't deserve
> what's happened to them on places like low-life
> Twitter and Facebook. Everybody should drop off of
> Twitter and Facebook. They're boring, have only a
> Radical Left point of view, and are hated by
> everyone. They are a disgrace to our Nation. Keep
> fighting, Marjorie!



I agree with him on one thing. Everybody should drop off of Facebook.


----------



## Runs For Fun

SuperMatt said:


> Trump doesn’t like the MTG ban, not one bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with him on one thing. Everybody should drop off of Facebook.



Not surprising. She has basically been a Trump mouthpiece.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> Not surprising. She has basically been a Trump mouthpiece.



man I had a nasty Joke about her mouth being fastened to trumps piece but I wont say it.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> man I had a nasty Joke about her mouth being fastened to trumps piece but I wont say it.



Good one, lol.


----------



## Joe

They got what they asked for. It was all fine and dandy when it was a bakery and cakes for gay people.  Now they're banned and they're crying LOL

#TotsAndPears


----------



## JayMysteri0

Even Facebook said "take a nap".



> MTG hit with Facebook suspension after Twitter ban
> 
> 
> “Facebook has joined Twitter in censoring me,” Greene (R-Ga.) wrote on Gettr, a social media platform favored by some right-wing conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com




How long before she cracks, uses her congressional Twitter acct, and gets that in trouble?


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> How long before she cracks …



It will be a long wait till late spring 1974 comes around again.


----------



## fooferdoggie

for once I fully agree with her.
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Is Back On Twitter Despite Being Banned And Urging GOP Boycott​Greene, in an interview earlier this week with Fox News personality Tucker Carlson, responded to her personal ban by calling on Republican colleagues to leave Twitter because it “has declared war on our party.”








						Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Is Back On Twitter Despite Being Banned And Urging GOP Boycott
					

The extremist Republican returned to the social media platform just days after demanding that colleagues quit.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Deleted member 215

Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Wise' to Limit Dems Who Move to Red States Voting
					

Greene said that "brainwashed people" who move from California or New York need a "cooling off" period.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Fascism is the new conservatism.


----------



## fooferdoggie

TBL said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Wise' to Limit Dems Who Move to Red States Voting
> 
> 
> Greene said that "brainwashed people" who move from California or New York need a "cooling off" period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is the new conservatism.



no just the lack of understanding Law. the woman proves she is not fit for a holding a shovel while watching others work.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> for once I fully agree with her.
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Is Back On Twitter Despite Being Banned And Urging GOP Boycott​Greene, in an interview earlier this week with Fox News personality Tucker Carlson, responded to her personal ban by calling on Republican colleagues to leave Twitter because it “has declared war on our party.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Is Back On Twitter Despite Being Banned And Urging GOP Boycott
> 
> 
> The extremist Republican returned to the social media platform just days after demanding that colleagues quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Funnily my twitter account us mainly medical, as the only meaningrulnuse i find for the platform is to stay uptodate on my colleagues, yet all it recommends me is vaccine skeptic shit.


----------



## fooferdoggie

P_X said:


> Funnily my twitter account us mainly medical, as the only meaningrulnuse i find for the platform is to stay uptodate on my colleagues, yet all it recommends me is vaccine skeptic shit.



because it sells screen time and thats all that matters on Facebook keeping you on.


----------



## Joe

The problem is a lot of conservatives think like her lol


----------



## User.45

JagRunner said:


> The problem is a lot of conservatives think like her lol



She got >6M in donations.... It's all a grift.


----------



## fooferdoggie

JagRunner said:


> The problem is a lot of conservatives think like her lol



thats fine let them give up social media the world will be a better place. they can all go to trumps non existent startup.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JagRunner said:


> The problem is a lot of conservatives think like her lol



Is “thinking” really the right word for that?


----------



## Huntn

JagRunner said:


> The problem is a lot of conservatives think like her lol



The perfect example of what has gone wrong with conservatism after becoming corrupted, no longer honestly stated principles they could be proud of*, now It‘s all about fooling others and yourself. The process of being corrupted has been going on for 30 years, with a steady downward trajectory.

*Conservatism used to have a genuine moral basis, it used to be kind of fair with some empathy directed at others, but it’s always been mostly about _me keeping what I have. _I’ll challenge anyone to provide an example of a law thought up by conservatives designed to benefit working class people. Won’t be holding my breath.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Huntn said:


> The perfect example of what has gone wrong with conservatism after becoming corrupted, no longer honestly stated principles they could be proud of*, now It‘s all about fooling others and yourself. The process of being corrupted has been going on for 30 years, with a steady downward trajectory.
> 
> *Conservatism used to have a genuine moral basis, it used to be kind of fair with some empathy directed at others, but it’s always been mostly about _me keeping what I have. _I’ll challenge anyone to provide an example of a law thought up by conservatives designed to benefit working class people. Won’t be holding my breath.



Conservatism hasn't been corrupted.  The loudest proponents who like to call others "RINO" as an insult, are ironically conservatives in name only as well.  People like emptygreene, boebert, cowhorn, nunes, gaetz, & more have no governing philosophies that could honestly be called "conservative".  What few talking points they have are based in severe austerity measures for OTHERS & minority rule, with a splash of racism if there isn't too much pushback.  They are grifters & welfare queens prospering off of gov't, calling themselves conservatives.

Conservatism got completely derailed when the likes of Paul Ryan was considered some kind of brain, spouting how gov't should be smaller, all in the name of serving a rarified selection of the country & giving money to companies / donors.  Once culture issues got tied around conservatives neck as important part of the brand, the complete crapping of the name was done.  True conservatives care about country, not these assholes using the title like faux independents, who don't like taking responsibility for their voting choices.  Similar to faux conservatives who don't want to take responsibility for actually governing, so they'd rather spout & whine about cultural issues that benefit no one but their donor lists.  Conservatives have a place to balance liberal / progressive dreams so that they don't go completely off the deep end.  It's when partisanship & tribalism became more important to both sides that things went awry.  The difference is one side believes that "big gov't" should stay out of people's lives, unless it's used by the minority to benefit their own lives, dictate a way of life they prefer to others, and insure they stay in charge of said "big gov't" they hate so much.  That is NOT conservatism.

There are true conservatives still around, just like republicans who haven't boarded the crazy train, they are unfortunately being railroaded into obscurity though by the extremists who've co opted their name.

Who's fault that is... that's another discussion.

Possible case in point...


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> She got >6M in donations.... It's all a grift.




They also never seem to get hammered as hard as they should for campaign finance violations, like claims of having driven an unfathomable number of miles on behalf of said campaigns.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> Is “thinking” really the right word for that?



Computers can think, to an extent. We need to give MAGAts a Turing test. Not sure what to do with the results, though. EoLing the ones that fail seems a bit extreme.


----------



## AG_PhamD

You have to wonder if she’s really as stupid and insane as she appears or if she’s smart enough to push conspiracy theories for her own benefit. 

Speaking of which, her at Gaetz seem to be two peas in a pod these days. What ever happened to the allegations of his sex trafficking or abuse or whatever that was about?


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Conservatism hasn't been corrupted.  The loudest proponents who like to call others "RINO" as an insult, are ironically conservatives in name only as well.  People like emptygreene, boebert, cowhorn, nunes, gaetz, & more have no governing philosophies that could honestly be called "conservative".  What few talking points they have are based in severe austerity measures for OTHERS & minority rule, with a splash of racism if there isn't too much pushback.  They are grifters & welfare queens prospering off of gov't, calling themselves conservatives.
> 
> Conservatism got completely derailed when the likes of Paul Ryan was considered some kind of brain, spouting how gov't should be smaller, all in the name of serving a rarified selection of the country & giving money to companies / donors.  Once culture issues got tied around conservatives neck as important part of the brand, the complete crapping of the name was done.  True conservatives care about country, not these assholes using the title like faux independents, who don't like taking responsibility for their voting choices.  Similar to faux conservatives who don't want to take responsibility for actually governing, so they'd rather spout & whine about cultural issues that benefit no one but their donor lists.  Conservatives have a place to balance liberal / progressive dreams so that they don't go completely off the deep end.  It's when partisanship & tribalism became more important to both sides that things went awry.  The difference is one side believes that "big gov't" should stay out of people's lives, unless it's used by the minority to benefit their own lives, dictate a way of life they prefer to others, and insure they stay in charge of said "big gov't" they hate so much.  That is NOT conservatism.
> 
> There are true conservatives still around, just like republicans who haven't boarded the crazy train, they are unfortunately being railroaded into obscurity though by the extremists who've co opted their name.
> 
> Who's fault that is... that's another discussion.
> 
> Possible case in point...



Well when any semblance of truth and honesty, honestly explaining motives, intentions, and intended outcomes has been abandoned, I can’t think of a more appropriate word than _corrupt_.


----------



## Renzatic

AG_PhamD said:


> What ever happened to the allegations of his sex trafficking or abuse or whatever that was about?




A couple of new prosecutors were added to the investigation a few months back, but other than that, nothing. It's similar to the state of New York's case against Trump in this regard.

At this point, all anyone can say is they're either taking their time in order to build an airtight case against him, or it's being quietly swept under the rug.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Renzatic said:


> A couple of new prosecutors were added to the investigation a few months back, but other than that, nothing. It's similar to the state of New York's case against Trump in this regard.
> 
> At this point, all anyone can say is they're either taking their time in order to build an airtight case against him, or it's being quietly swept under the rug.




Interesting. That was a big story a while back but I’ve heard zero updates since then. I googled it a while back and I didn’t see any recent articles. 

MTG going around on press tours with him seems like poor judgement considering the pending charges. But I guess that’s par for the course with her. 

Now if you’ll excuse me, I need to get back to starting wildfires with my Jewish space lasers.


----------



## JayMysteri0

AG_PhamD said:


> Interesting. That was a big story a while back but I’ve heard zero updates since then. I googled it a while back and I didn’t see any recent articles.




Don't pay attention to any big news on Gaetz, that's tipping the official's hand before they are ready.  Pay attention to those around Gaetz.


> Ex-Gaetz associate Joel Greenberg agrees to pay Seminole County nearly $2M in restitution
> 
> 
> Former tax collector Joel Greenberg, a one-time associate of Rep. Matt Gaetz, has reached an agreement to pay back Seminole County over $1.8 million in restitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com



Ex-Gaetz associate Joel Greenberg agrees to pay Seminole County nearly $2M in restitution​Greenberg has been cooperating in the probe into Rep. Matt Gaetz and others.
ByWill Steakin
December 14, 2021, 5:41 PM


> Former Seminole County tax collector Joel Greenberg, the one-time associate of Rep. Matt Gaetz who in May pled guilty to multiple charges including sex trafficking a minor, has reached a verbal agreement to pay back the county over $1.8 million in restitution, according to the Seminole County attorney.
> 
> County Attorney Bryant Applegate told Seminole County commissioners on Tuesday that he had reached a "verbal" deal for Greenberg -- Gaetz's self-described one-time wingman -- to pay back nearly $1.9 million in restitution related to his time in office, a source familiar with the situation confirmed to ABC News.
> 
> If Greenberg fails to pay the restitution, the county will move to go after other entities, the source said.




As shit keeps getting more & more real for them, it gets real for Gaetz as well, as his associates grasp for any life rafts.

Some radio silence is to be expected, when dealing with the characters involved.  This is the same crowd that agrees with the "all politicians iz bhad" crowd, yet when exposed with numerous acts, pretend to be outraged.  This is the same hates "big gov't" crowd, who unashamedly demonstrate they will use that same "big gov't" they hate so much on their own behalf to enact spiteful retribution.



> Rep. Matt Gaetz, possible sex trafficker, vows to investigate his investigators
> 
> 
> During a meandering interview with Steve Bannon, the Florida Republican, who is under investigation, promised retribution if Republicans take back the House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msnbc.com





> Marjorie Taylor Greene threatened to 'shut down' telecoms companies if they hand over Republicans' phone records to the January 6 commission
> 
> 
> The House panel investigating the Capitol riot had asked telecommunications companies to preserve the metadata of Republicans' messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com




We're no longer dealing in the politics of old.  These same characters want the same decorum & respect shown them as politicians of old, but won't show it to anyone else as a trolling point.  With that mind, you can't blame officials for going silent, letting the characters show more of themselves, while they make sure they've got every i dotted, t crossed, and consider as many counters as possible.  If not, all that's being done is handing a bunch of whining babies more to cry about, raise money, and further justify their bullshit.


----------



## Renzatic

AG_PhamD said:


> Now if you’ll excuse me, I need to get back to starting wildfires with my Jewish space lasers.




I KNEW IT!


----------



## User.45

Shower thought from the morning:
MTG is a Nigerian Prince. The grift is the same. The ridiculousness is a feature, not a bug. It filters out the unmilkable very quickly purifying the con gold.


----------



## Yoused

Perhaps part of WTELF is wrong with her has to do with what I saw elsewhere, her supporters being identified as "Gang Greene". Seems like we need to get some maggots in there to clean up the MAGAt rot.


----------



## Yoused

cross-posting this,

Empty Wharrgarbl:
*Ultimately the truth is it’s our Second Amendment rights, our right to bear arms, that protects Americans and give us the ability to defend ourselves from a tyrannical government. And* I hate to use this language *but Democrats, they’re exactly -- they’re doing exactly what our Founders talked about when they gave us the precious rights that we have.*​
Yeah, she "hates to use that language", right. Stupid [redacted]


----------



## Yoused

Apparently Empty G now thinks the speaker is a soup nazi.

(there are so many puns to simmering in this thing – people are being just vichyssoise to her)


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oh, man, you beat me to it! 

“Gazpacho police”.  Omigod, the woman is a blithering idiot.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Rant time!


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> Rant time!



but so true.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Taylor Greene Says Biden's Plan for 500k Charging Stations 'Ticket to Hell'
					

Greene said that Americans with "hard earned degrees from the school of Hard Knox" and the "wisdom of Common Sense" would see the plan as an "epic failure."




					www.newsweek.com
				






> Greene warned that "Democrats worship the climate religion" and an energy crisis would be created due to increased charging demands after "Comrade Uncle Sam" forces Americans to buy electric cars.




Seize the duh, Marjorie.


----------



## Yoused

There was a rumor floating around that Margie Wharrgarbl believes "IQ" is pronounced "ick".


----------



## Runs For Fun

LOL  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1496155460327587842/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, you know, when you look around for the crazy person and you can't find him, that means........


----------



## fooferdoggie

Thomas Veil said:


> Well, you know, when you look around for the crazy person and you can't find him, that means........



ya cause getting interviewed by a crazy person is a sure sign of sanity.


----------



## fooferdoggie

GOP Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Speaks At White Nationalist Conference​uentes, an antisemite and racist who attended the deadly 2017 white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, and who was recently subpoenaed for his involvement in the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol, excitedly introduced Greene as the featured speaker from behind a lectern inside the Marriott Orlando World Center, according to a livestream of the event. (HuffPost was denied entrance to AFPAC.) 
In her speech, Greene referred to the assembled AFPAC crowd — among them prominent right-wing extremists who have been photographed giving the Nazi salute and reciting the infamous “14 words,” a white supremacist slogan — as “canceled Americans.” 
“You’ve been handed the responsibility to fight for our Constitution and stand for our freedoms, and stop the Democrats who are the communist party of the United States of America,” Greene said. 

She also took time to attack transgender people, claiming Democrats have destroyed “gender” and “pronouns.”
xhttps://www.huffpost.com/entry/marjorie-taylor-greene-white-nationalist-conference-afpac-orlando_n_62199063e4b0d1388f1506ca


----------



## JayMysteri0

fooferdoggie said:


> GOP Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Speaks At White Nationalist Conference​uentes, an antisemite and racist who attended the deadly 2017 white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, and who was recently subpoenaed for his involvement in the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol, excitedly introduced Greene as the featured speaker from behind a lectern inside the Marriott Orlando World Center, according to a livestream of the event. (HuffPost was denied entrance to AFPAC.)
> In her speech, Greene referred to the assembled AFPAC crowd — among them prominent right-wing extremists who have been photographed giving the Nazi salute and reciting the infamous “14 words,” a white supremacist slogan — as “canceled Americans.”
> “You’ve been handed the responsibility to fight for our Constitution and stand for our freedoms, and stop the Democrats who are the communist party of the United States of America,” Greene said.
> 
> She also took time to attack transgender people, claiming Democrats have destroyed “gender” and “pronouns.”
> xhttps://www.huffpost.com/entry/marjorie-taylor-greene-white-nationalist-conference-afpac-orlando_n_62199063e4b0d1388f1506ca



I think the most annoying thing about mtgreen being such a walking shit show, is that she doesn't have the conviction to own up to her own shit the way she'd want others too.  So she tries these so called defenses that I don't think anyone who is as unintelligent as she is would believe, and thinks anyone believes her.



> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Tries to Defend Her Appearance at White Nationalist Conference
> 
> 
> It was an accident! She had never heard of these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> On the one hand, I really hate to give any kind of attention to the antics of Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), an unhinged far-right conspiracy theorist that Georgians for some reason elected to represent them in Congress. On the other, it feels irresponsible not to at least acknowledge the fact that a sitting member of U.S. Congress spoke at a white nationalist conference Thursday night—one that enthusiastically cheered on murderous dictators Vladimir Putin and Adolf Hitler—hours before being warmly welcomed at CPAC (Conservative Political Action Conference), a mainstream Republican event.
> 
> CBS News repeatedly pressed Greene this morning about her appearance at the racist rally, hosted by the notorious white nationalist political commentator Nick Fuentes, and she used the old ostrich “head-in-the-sand” defense, claiming that she had no idea that Fuentas or the conference espoused such sickening values.
> 
> “I do not know Nick Fuentes, I’ve never heard him speak, I’ve never seen a video, I don’t know what his views are, so I’m not aligned with anything that may be controversial,” she said. “What I can tell you is I went to his event last night to address his very large following, because that is a young- it’s a very young following, and it’s a generation I’m extremely concerned about.”




To the point she has to go "karen" with her weak sauce deflections...



> The CBS reporter pressed her again, bluntly: “It’s a white nationalist group.”
> 
> “Excuse me, excuse me a minute,” Greene responded. “I’ll tell you exactly why I went. I went to talk to them about ‘America First’ policies, and I talked to them about our country going forward. Now in regards to Russia, Putin is a murderer and he should have never invaded Ukraine.”
> 
> CBS continued to press Greene several times about the fact that she spoke at a white nationalist conference, and she continued to deflect and speak a bunch of word salad.


----------



## ouimetnick

Martin Taylor Greene kind of looks like a guy tbh.


----------



## Yoused

ouimetnick said:


> Martin Taylor Greene kind of looks like a guy tbh.



You know, I would be completely happy to criticize Empty Wharrgarbl's appearance, demeanor and irritating voice all day long _if doing so did not undermine every other reason_ we have to be critical of her. The utter bullshit and trolling nonsense should be so overwhelming that discussing her face or her makeup or choice of attire need not ever come up.

This is an evil, loathesome creature, who is so ugly to the core that whatever she looks like on the outside should go unnoticed because of her breathtaking detestability. And anyway, if a guy looked like that, he would be getting punched out by strangers just for looking like that.


----------



## Renzatic

fooferdoggie said:


> She also took time to attack transgender people, claiming Democrats have destroyed “pronouns.”




It's true! Since Biden took office, allus can't even say "We" anymore. We have to say allus now.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> It's true! Since Biden took office, allus can't even say "We" anymore. We have to say allus now.



It is now necessary to use the passive voice in a speakings and writings, rather like the formal manner in which research papers are written. But, please pause a moment for this thought to be completed, as the bathroom needs to be gone to just now.


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> It is now necessary to use the passive voice in a speakings and writings, rather like the formal manner in which research papers are written. But, please pause a moment for this thought to be completed, as the bathroom needs to be gone to just now.




Many interesting discussions are sure to be had amongst our gathered group.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Want to practice your "stunned by such stupidity" look?  

mtgreen's got you


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> I think the most annoying thing about mtgreen being such a walking shit show, is that she doesn't have the conviction to own up to her own shit the way she'd want others too.  So she tries these so called defenses that I don't think anyone who is as unintelligent as she is would believe, and thinks anyone believes her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the point she has to go "karen" with her weak sauce deflections...



A little surprised:








						Mitch McConnell Condemns GOP Members Who Engage With White Nationalists
					

"There's no place in the Republican Party for white supremacists or antisemitism," McConnell said.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> A little surprised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch McConnell Condemns GOP Members Who Engage With White Nationalists
> 
> 
> "There's no place in the Republican Party for white supremacists or antisemitism," McConnell said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



This guy is always talking out both sides of his mouth. His actions don’t match his words.


----------



## Huntn

What do you get when we elect sinister clowns to Congress? A disgusting circus.

Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer​








						Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer
					

Colorado Rep. Lauren Boebert heckled President Biden during his State of the Union speech as he was describing the death of his son Beau Biden, an Iraq War veteran who succumbed to brain cancer.




					www.npr.org
				






Sister sinister clownhood​


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> What do you get when we elect clowns to Congress? A disgusting circus.
> 
> Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer
> 
> 
> Colorado Rep. Lauren Boebert heckled President Biden during his State of the Union speech as he was describing the death of his son Beau Biden, an Iraq War veteran who succumbed to brain cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister clownhood​



Clowns have much more class.


----------



## Eric

Huntn said:


> What do you get when we elect clowns to Congress? A disgusting circus.
> 
> Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer
> 
> 
> Colorado Rep. Lauren Boebert heckled President Biden during his State of the Union speech as he was describing the death of his son Beau Biden, an Iraq War veteran who succumbed to brain cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12148
> Sister clownhood​



They _really_ want to speak to Biden's manager.


----------



## fooferdoggie

man this Person always seems to show up with the white supremacists .​White Nationalists With Lanyards: Orlando Showed The Ugly Future Of The Republican Party​Fuentes and his fellow organizers had advertised the America First Political Action Conference (AFPAC) — which was bound to attract hundreds of young American fascists — for Feb. 25, 2022, in Orlando, but included no other details. They planned to reveal the name of the hotel only on the day of the conference, and just to attendees. 
It was a cat and mouse game. If anyone discovered the location, the hosting hotel would likely cancel the shameful shindig immediately. It would be bad press, after all, for a company to profit off providing an organizing space for a group led by a Holocaust-denying insurrectionist.
But some people did have the address — powerful people, who showed up as celebrated guests that night. Among them were two sitting members of Congress, including Rep. Marjorie Taylor Green (R-Ga.), a rising far-right star. They appeared along with an Arizona state senator and the lieutenant governor of Idaho, both of whom have designs on higher office. 









						White Nationalists With Lanyards: Orlando Showed The Ugly Future Of The GOP
					

A weekend in Florida, a major conservative conference, a white nationalist "groyper" conference, and a doomed quest to determine the difference between the two.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Edd

Huntn said:


> What do you get when we elect sinister clowns to Congress? A disgusting circus.
> 
> Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boebert heckled Biden about deaths in Afghanistan while he mentioned his son's cancer
> 
> 
> Colorado Rep. Lauren Boebert heckled President Biden during his State of the Union speech as he was describing the death of his son Beau Biden, an Iraq War veteran who succumbed to brain cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12148
> Sister sinister clownhood​



Anyone know who the dude is standing between those bitches?


----------



## SuperMatt

Edd said:


> Anyone know who the dude is standing between those bitches?



Byron Donalds, Republican from Florida.


----------



## Runs For Fun

WTF?








						Marjorie Taylor Greene says Ukraine should give up
					

"They cannot possibly win"




					www.salon.com


----------



## Yoused

Runs For Fun said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene says Ukraine should give up
> 
> 
> "They cannot possibly win"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com



something something her with several something somethings


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene says Ukraine should give up
> 
> 
> "They cannot possibly win"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com



well coming from a great warrior that fights for great things like fake election lies and such who the fuck is she to say anything about a true fight? the only fight she is capable of is fighting for air with her head so far up her ass.


----------



## Huntn

Runs For Fun said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene says Ukraine should give up
> 
> 
> "They cannot possibly win"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com



Thanks Margarine, you helped me see the superiority of butter. Seriously, I can’t wait to see at what point the losers that elected her have had enough of Lil Miss Shedon.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> Thanks Margarine, you helped me see the superiority of butter. Seriously, I can’t wait to see at what point the losers that elected her have had enough of Lil Miss Shedon.



I doubt they ever will. remember she was elected because her nut job followers threatened her opponent with death over and over so he dropped out.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> I doubt they ever will. remember she was elected because her nut job followers threatened her opponent with death over and over so he dropped out.



I had forgotten, but thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Yoused

"_Why do we need 4 shots? You don't need polio 4 shots!_" Apparently the CDC does recommend  a 4-shot polio regime.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> "_Why do we need 4 shots? You don't need polio 4 shots!_" Apparently the CDC does recommend  a 4-shot polio regime.



you cant argue with stupid you will always lose.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yep -- just can't fix stupid.....


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Yep -- just can't fix stupid.....




It's not just down to stupidity.   It's a willful mindset.   This version of the far right in the GOP, laong with their followers, have embraced anti-government fantasy as political theatre,   and so they treat it all --  the campaigns, governance, media engagements--  as just part of reality TV, with the sterling example of Donald Trump and various hangers-on (and manipulators) like Steve Bannon and Roger Stone. 

It's scary though that the likes of MTG are tolerated in Congress by their peers...   I would really fault the GOP leadership,  but those people have been beyond redemption ever since Trump's impeachments,  and then even doubling down by still supporting him as their nominal party leader after the insurrection.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Anti government by the government Now thats the real sign of stupid.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Yep -- just can't fix stupid.....



…not even with duct tape.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> …not even with duct tape.



I disagree. if you tape her mouth shut with duct tape you have taken care of her stupid.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> …not even with duct tape.



Duct tape is way too valuable to waste on the likes of her.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> Duct tape is way too valuable to waste on the likes of her.



Sir I disagree. to keep her quiet there are few prices too high.


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> Sir I disagree. to keep her quiet there are few prices too high.



If quiet is what you seek, I suggest this stuff we used to use. It comes in an 18" roll that you drop over a spindle that has a pull handle on it. About 4 times around her head should be secure enough to keep her quiet – I leave it to you whether to put holes in the shrink wrap where her nostrils are.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> If quiet is what you seek, I suggest this stuff we used to use. It comes in an 18" roll that you drop over a spindle that has a pull handle on it. About 4 times around her head should be secure enough to keep her quiet – I leave it to you whether to put holes in the shrink wrap where her nostrils are.



I'm envisioning the opening scenes of "The Batman"....


----------



## Yoused

I am starting to think this thread needs to be moved to *Arkham*









						Marjorie Taylor Greene: Pete Buttigieg should 'stay out of girls' bathrooms'
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene took aim at Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg and his husband, Chasten, Saturday, saying the couple should "stay out of our girls' bathrooms."




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> I am starting to think this thread needs to be moved to *Arkham*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene: Pete Buttigieg should 'stay out of girls' bathrooms'
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene took aim at Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg and his husband, Chasten, Saturday, saying the couple should "stay out of our girls' bathrooms."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com



Man when you dont have a clue what a trans person and a gay person are you should keep your stupid mouth shut.


----------



## Clix Pix

That woman has absolutely no business holding any position in the federal government!


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> keep your stupid mouth shut



That is kind of paradoxical, though. Not saying stuff is a sign of wisdom and intelligence. Stupid people crap in the reservoir because they lack self control.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> That woman has absolutely no business holding any position in the federal government!



or around other people. though she is perfect for trumps running mate.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> I am starting to think this thread needs to be moved to *Arkham*



I think MTG should be moved to Arkham.


----------



## fooferdoggie

so she seems to be trying to fight the constitution? 


Marjorie Taylor Greene Sues To Stop Challenge To Her Reelection Eligibility​Greene’s lawsuit asks a judge to declare that the law that the voters are using to challenge her eligibility is itself unconstitutional and to prohibit state officials from enforcing it.
A rarely cited part of the 14th Amendment says no one can serve in Congress “who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress . . . to support the Constitution of the United States, shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same.” Ratified shortly after the Civil War, it was meant in part to keep representatives who had fought for the Confederacy from returning to Congress.

Georgia law says any voter who is eligible to vote for a candidate may challenge that candidate’s qualifications by filing a written complaint within two weeks after the deadline for qualifying. The secretary of state must then notify the candidate of the challenge and request a hearing before an administrative law judge. After holding a hearing, the administrative law judge presents findings to the secretary of state, who then must determine whether the candidate is qualified.








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Sues To Stop Challenge To Her Reelection Eligibility
					

A challenge filed last month with the Georgia secretary of state’s office alleges the congresswoman helped facilitate the Jan. 6, 2021, riot on Capitol Hill.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Edd

fooferdoggie said:


> so she seems to be trying to fight the constitution?
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Sues To Stop Challenge To Her Reelection Eligibility​Greene’s lawsuit asks a judge to declare that the law that the voters are using to challenge her eligibility is itself unconstitutional and to prohibit state officials from enforcing it.
> A rarely cited part of the 14th Amendment says no one can serve in Congress “who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress . . . to support the Constitution of the United States, shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same.” Ratified shortly after the Civil War, it was meant in part to keep representatives who had fought for the Confederacy from returning to Congress.
> 
> Georgia law says any voter who is eligible to vote for a candidate may challenge that candidate’s qualifications by filing a written complaint within two weeks after the deadline for qualifying. The secretary of state must then notify the candidate of the challenge and request a hearing before an administrative law judge. After holding a hearing, the administrative law judge presents findings to the secretary of state, who then must determine whether the candidate is qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Sues To Stop Challenge To Her Reelection Eligibility
> 
> 
> A challenge filed last month with the Georgia secretary of state’s office alleges the congresswoman helped facilitate the Jan. 6, 2021, riot on Capitol Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



This is great. More of this please.


----------



## fooferdoggie

so right out of the fundamentalists bible eve though she does exactly follow it. this is the person who is going to judge transgender people??
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1511101197301821442/


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> so right out of the fundamentalists bible eve though she does exactly follow it. this is the person who is going to judge transgender people??




Even more frightening, that there's people actually clapping.  Like her insane message in a vacuum is scary enough, but then you realize there's at least, a couple[?] of people in that small room, who think, "Yes, your words make sense, they are the truth."

*shudder*


----------



## DT

And hits just keep coming ...


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1511504578423963655/


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> And hits just keep coming ...
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1511504578423963655/



This is no different than what the “respectable” Republicans were doing directly to Ketanji Brown Jackson in the Capitol. She is a moron, but I find their actions more offensive. They were accusing a mother, to her face, in front of her kids, of supporting pedophiles. Josh Hawley, Ted Cruz, Lindsey Graham, and the other Republicans in the room that day have no conscience.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Even more frightening, that there's people actually clapping.  Like her insane message in a vacuum is scary enough, but then you realize there's at least, a couple[?] of people in that small room, who think, "Yes, your words make sense, they are the truth."
> 
> *shudder*



It looked like a small crowd there, and the vibe appeared indiscernible from a tent revival. I’m surprised she didn’t crack open a box of rattlesnakes to demonstrate the Lord would protect her.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> This is no different than what the “respectable” Republicans were doing directly to Ketanji Brown Jackson in the Capitol. She is a moron, but I find their actions more offensive. They were accusing a mother, to her face, in front of her kids, of supporting pedophiles. Josh Hawley, Ted Cruz, Lindsey Graham, and the other Republicans in the room that day have no conscience.




It does seem like that's the new baseline for GOP discourse, call people pedophiles / supporters of, without any proof or regards for the situation.  Someone in that Twitter thread said, "You think she's nuts, but she's just talking from the same script as the rest of them ..."




Edd said:


> It looked like a small crowd there, and the vibe appeared indiscernible from a tent revival. I’m surprised she didn’t crack open a box of rattlesnakes to demonstrate the Lord would protect her.




That's hysterical you say that, kind of semi-recently we re-watched the first season of True Detective, and there's a scene like you describe, and Wife looked at me and said, "That's like a school board meeting here in Flori-duh ..."


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> And hits just keep coming ...
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1511504578423963655/



my poor wife went to visit her parents had to listen to them  saying she is saying the truth. they actually listened to this very clip. but they also think the FBI staged the coup.


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS.  The nads of this woman are only outsized by her stupidity

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1511863268704505857/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1511883055430053892/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1511868179349479433/


----------



## GermanSuplex

This woman is definitely certifiable. So she has no problem with January 6, but thinks Kimmel is a misogynist and was provoking his viewers to violence?

This woman needs help, and I say that seriously. She's either intentionally making a mockery of her position, or she's legit nuts. Either way, she's unfit to serve, but now that Trump has endorsed her - which is a whole different discussion of insanity - I expect McCarthy and her colleagues will continue letting her spout nonsense, make gaffes and mingle with white nationalists.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> This woman is definitely certifiable. So she has no problem with January 6, but thinks Kimmel is a misogynist and was provoking his viewers to violence?
> 
> This woman needs help, and I say that seriously. She's either intentionally making a mockery of her position, or she's legit nuts. Either way, she's unfit to serve, but now that Trump has endorsed her - which is a whole different discussion of insanity - I expect McCarthy and her colleagues will continue letting her spout nonsense, make gaffes and mingle with white nationalists.




The GOP is now the party of low IQ internet trolls and people who get violent when they hear “Last call!” at the local dive bar.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The GOP is now the party of low IQ internet trolls and people who get violent when they hear “Last call!” at the local dive bar.



They've been co-opted by Qanon.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> They've been co-opted by Qanon.



no they are Qanon


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1516551990620430341/



> Federal Judge Refuses to Block Effort to Disqualify Marjorie Taylor Greene from Office Under 14th Amendment 'Insurrection' Prohibition
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene cannot block efforts to disqualify her from running for re-election on the grounds that she allegedly engaged in insurrection, a federal judge ruled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com


----------



## Alli

I still contend they should make her testimony a PPV event. We could end world hunger by the end of the day. I’ll be watching, for sure. Husband told me he was going back to the old house to finish up a few things on Friday. I was like “great! I can watch the circus.”


----------



## fooferdoggie

Christians Aid Migrants Because Church Is Run By Satan, Marjorie Taylor Greene Says​In a clip from the interview released by the group Right Wing Watch, Voris asked Greene about Catholic organizations in the U.S. that use federal funding to help resettle undocumented immigrants and refugees.
“I thought we had a separation of church and state,” Greene said in response.

“What it is, is Satan’s controlling the church,” she continued. “The church is not doing its job, and it’s not adhering to the teachings of Christ, and it’s not adhering to what the word of God says we’re supposed to do and how we’re supposed to live.”
She added that Christian groups that say you should take care of migrants are “destroying our laws” and taking advantage of Americans.

“Yes, we are supposed to love one another, but their definition of what love one another means, means destroying our laws,” she said. “It means completely perverting what our Constitution says. It means taking unreal advantage of the American taxpayer. And it means pushing a globalist policy on the American people and forcing America to become something that we are not supposed to be.”








						Christians Aid Migrants Because Church Is Run By Satan: Marjorie Taylor Greene
					

The far-right lawmaker said some Christians are helping undocumented immigrants because "Satan's controlling the church."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1516551990620430341/



This is what much of the GOP is about today, _ignore inconvienent laws that hold me accountable_. Fortunately a judge saw different in this case.

Green, she is a disgraceful, conniving, Incompetent train wreck of a human being and politician, Trump’s little sister. But never forget, she represents and was lofted into a position of authority by STUPID back home.


----------



## Edd

It'd be good for my morale to see one of these hateful fucks (MTG, Gates, Boebert) get the boot. 

As far as this church/Satan stuff, that's a bit puzzling, as she's butting heads with the base but I don't know the details of whatever church(s) she's talking about


----------



## fooferdoggie

Edd said:


> I
> 
> As far as this church/Satan stuff, that's a bit puzzling, as she's butting heads with the base but I don't know the details of whatever church(s) she's talking about



any church that cares for others and or black churches and such. the church of hate is the only real christian church.


----------



## Edd

fooferdoggie said:


> any church that cares for others and or black churches and such. the church of hate is the only real christian church.



Church of Hate has a ring to it. Could be Trump's new gig. He could talk to crowds wearing flowing non-form fitting churchy robes, pontificate on being the chosen one, pass around plates for "donations", have people kneel. There's no pesky rules in the Church of Hate, but there is a cover charge; cash only, please.


----------



## JayMysteri0

fooferdoggie said:


> Christians Aid Migrants Because Church Is Run By Satan, Marjorie Taylor Greene Says​In a clip from the interview released by the group Right Wing Watch, Voris asked Greene about Catholic organizations in the U.S. that use federal funding to help resettle undocumented immigrants and refugees.
> “I thought we had a separation of church and state,” Greene said in response.
> 
> “What it is, is Satan’s controlling the church,” she continued. “The church is not doing its job, and it’s not adhering to the teachings of Christ, and it’s not adhering to what the word of God says we’re supposed to do and how we’re supposed to live.”
> She added that Christian groups that say you should take care of migrants are “destroying our laws” and taking advantage of Americans.
> 
> “Yes, we are supposed to love one another, but their definition of what love one another means, means destroying our laws,” she said. “It means completely perverting what our Constitution says. It means taking unreal advantage of the American taxpayer. And it means pushing a globalist policy on the American people and forcing America to become something that we are not supposed to be.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians Aid Migrants Because Church Is Run By Satan: Marjorie Taylor Greene
> 
> 
> The far-right lawmaker said some Christians are helping undocumented immigrants because "Satan's controlling the church."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Just read down the thread and try not to hurt your eyes from rolling...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519455895004004352/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519460154902687744/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519473598670454785/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519456670807515136/

When you read the posts in that thread, it does make you wonder if the Bible is onto something about an apocalypse.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519783518599065600/

One of my favorite takes on MTGreene is the fact that many people say they could remember if they did NOT discuss martial law, and she couldn't even do that.


----------



## Citysnaps

Regarding MTG wanting to invoke Marshall Law, I'm still trying to figure out who she's referring to.   Marshal Matt Dillon of TV series Gunsmoke? Justice Thurgood Marshall? Jim Marshall (the rock photographer, or maybe the inventor of Marshall guitar amps)? Penny Marshall the actress?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

More on her God talk

Marjorie Taylor Greene to right-wing Catholic site: How come "God hasn't destroyed" America? | Salon.com

“In the interview, Greene rehashed old beefs, described herself as a victim of Jan. 6, said the United States is so sinful she doesn't understand "why God hasn't destroyed us" and — most exciting for Church Militant — suggested that Satan is controlling the Catholic Church.”


Similarly God doesn’t understand how she calls herself a Christian and managed to get elected to public office. So God and MTG are staring at each other in disbelief. To be fair, God has a huge backlog of whataboutisms He has yet to rule on and that’s probably why He hasn’t gotten around to destroying America yet.  How about you slow the roll on your self-important condemnation prayers so He can step up the destruction.


----------



## Yoused

citypix said:


> Regarding MTG wanting to invoke Marshall Law, I'm still trying to figure out who she's referring to.   Marshal Matt Dillon of TV series Gunsmoke? Justice Thurgood Marshall? Jim Marshall (the rock photographer, or maybe the inventor of Marshall guitar amps)? Penny Marshall the actress?



Perhaps Marshall Efron (noted for _Marshall Efron's Illustrated, Simplified and Painless Sunday School_ and the book _Bible Stories You Can Never Forget: No Matter How Hard You Try_). Or General George C. Marshall, the man with the plan. Marshall University?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> More on her God talk
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene to right-wing Catholic site: How come "God hasn't destroyed" America? | Salon.com
> 
> “In the interview, Greene rehashed old beefs, described herself as a victim of Jan. 6, said the United States is so sinful she doesn't understand "why God hasn't destroyed us" and — most exciting for Church Militant — suggested that Satan is controlling the Catholic Church.”
> 
> 
> Similarly God doesn’t understand how she calls herself a Christian and managed to get elected to public office. So God and MTG are staring at each other in disbelief. To be fair, God has a huge backlog of whataboutisms He has yet to rule on and that’s probably why He hasn’t gotten around to destroying America yet.  How about you slow the roll on your self-important condemnation prayers so He can step up the destruction.



An editorialized version, emphasizing her demand FOR an apology, for being accused of slandering someone else.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let's be clear the woman is a tool & a troll, who will not change unless she finally faces consequences

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519755584769347584/



> Jamie Raskin slams Marjorie Taylor Greene for likening NATO allies to Nazis
> 
> 
> "Does the minority believe that our allies in NATO, who are trying to defend the people of Ukraine are Nazis? Has it come to this?" Raskin said from the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com




Who likes calling anyone a "nazi" during the attack on Ukraine?  Oh yeah, the country attacking Ukraine.  And MTGreene as well it seems.


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> Who likes calling anyone a "nazi" during the attack on Ukraine?  Oh yeah, the country attacking Ukraine.  And MTGreene as well it seems.



she needs to move to Russia bend over and let Putin use her like she wants.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Let's be clear the woman is a tool & a troll, who will not change unless she finally faces consequences
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519755584769347584/
> 
> 
> 
> Who likes calling anyone a "nazi" during the attack on Ukraine?  Oh yeah, the country attacking Ukraine.  And MTGreene as well it seems.



Mostly she is a clown, what makes he a menace, is STUPID that support her,  however I don’t have a good feeling regarding how much support she has.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I would love to see a cat fight between trailer grease and trailer trash.​​Lauren Boebert Reportedly Detests Being Linked With Marjorie Taylor Greene​That seems to be the case between Reps. Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) and Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), who, while both outspoken far-right lawmakers, aren’t exactly “buddy-buddy,” according to a Politico story published Friday.

In fact, the two apparently got into a heated argument last month when the House Freedom Caucus board of directors gathered for a meeting.
Witnesses told Politico that Boebert is considered more of a team player with her fellow GOP members than Greene is, and that she wasn’t happy that Greene made an appearance in February at a white nationalist rally organized by segregationist and Holocaust denier Nick Fuentes.

Greene later claimed she was unaware of Fuentes or the group’s views ― even though she and Fuentes were photographed together.
The argument between Boebert and Greene was mostly verbal, according to Politico, but one onlooker reportedly feared the two would come to blows.








						Lauren Boebert Reportedly Detests Being Linked With Marjorie Taylor Greene
					

The Colorado lawmaker was reportedly not happy that her Georgia colleague made an appearance at a white nationalist event in February.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> The argument between Boebert and Greene was mostly verbal, according to Politico, but one onlooker reportedly feared the two would come to blows.



One can only hope.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Lol… she tries to hang on to her “I don’t know” comment in her “Marshall law” tweet. That’s a tired conservative tactic, say what you mean then have an escape clause. Like Trump refusing to condemn white supremacy… in his debate with Wallace, Trump said “sure” after being asked to condemn white supremacy, but he never actually did so. But his supporters hung on to the fact he said “sure”.

Then she claims she’s being harassed, despite yelling at AOC’s office through a mail slot to “face the American people”, and following a teenage mass shooting survivor to whine about his activism.

She’s totally hypocritical and weak. That fighting spirit dies down pretty quick when you have to account for yourself.


----------



## Citysnaps

GermanSuplex said:


> Then she claims she’s being harassed, despite yelling at AOC’s office through a mail slot to “face the American people”, and following a teenage mass shooting survivor to whine about his activism.




Jeeeeez, what a nut job!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, ain't this some $#!t.  MTGreen gets to stay on the ballot, and we learn about the district MT is supposed to "represent"



> Black Communities In Georgia Might Be Represented By Marjorie Taylor Greene And Residents Are Not Happy About It
> 
> 
> The predominately Black communities of Powder Springs and Austell, Georgia, are facing the possibility of being represented by Marjorie Taylor Greene due to the Republican redistricting of Georgia&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsone.com





> In Georgia, where the congressional map has already been recently rearranged (likely because it went blue in 2020), at least two Black communities are facing the very real possibility of being represented by none other than the queen white nationalist MAGA mammy herself, Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene.
> 
> If you’re a Peach State resident, you might be aware that the suburban communities in Powder Springs and Austell, Ga. are Black AF. According to the New York Times, shops and restaurants in Powder Springs are owned almost entirely by Black people. The city also elected its first Black mayor in 2015 and voted for Joe Biden by 14 percentage points in Cobb County, which used to be Republican-controlled.
> 
> From the Times:
> 
> _There is one other big change: Powder Springs, a majority Black city, may soon be represented in Congress by Marjorie Taylor Greene.
> 
> That development, the result of new district maps drawn by Georgia state legislators, was part of a Republican drive to blunt Democrats’ power. But for residents, the prospect of Powder Springs and another predominantly Black suburb, Austell, being represented by perhaps the most far-right Republican in Congress is raising questions that go beyond partisan politics. Some say they have little trust that Ms. Greene will pay them the same attention and respect that she gives to her white, Republican constituents and fear their voice in Congress won’t speak for them._
> 
> Whaaah? You mean to tell me Black people don’t feel they’ll be appropriately represented by a Klanny nanny who referred to Black people as “slaves” to the Democratic party, compared Black Lives Matter to the KKK, claimed white Jan. 6 Capitol riot suspects were being discriminated against in jail “because of the color of their skin” and denounced the celebration of Kwanza? You don’t say.








Republicans just demonstrating their basic lack of shame & desire to crap on Black Georgians.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Who cares if white Supremacists​shoots black people those brown people now they are the real threat.​Marjorie Taylor Greene Can't Figure Out Why People Are Picking On Murderous White Supremacists​








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Can't Figure Out Why People Are Picking On Murderous White Supremacists
					

“White supremacy shouldn’t be the main target,” said Greene, who instead urged panic over the border "invasion."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## rdrr

fooferdoggie said:


> Who cares if white Supremacists​shoots black people those brown people now they are the real threat.​Marjorie Taylor Greene Can't Figure Out Why People Are Picking On Murderous White Supremacists​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Can't Figure Out Why People Are Picking On Murderous White Supremacists
> 
> 
> “White supremacy shouldn’t be the main target,” said Greene, who instead urged panic over the border "invasion."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



There you have it.  She is saying the quiet stuff out loud.


----------



## Runs For Fun

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ThatsInsane/comments/uzkql2


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ThatsInsane/comments/uzkql2



trailer grease strikes again. the responsible gun owner who broke the law taking her gun into congress.


----------



## Yoused

You must eat fake meat grown in a peach tree dish or Bill Gates will zap you

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1531024532231839744/


----------



## Cmaier

Yoused said:


> You must eat fake meat grown in a peach tree dish or Bill Gates will zap you
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1531024532231839744/




Cheeseburgers are not Kosher (can’t mix milk and meat) so we are using our jewish space lasers to zap you if you try and eat them.


----------



## Renzatic

Cmaier said:


> Cheeseburgers are not Kosher (can’t mix milk and meat) so we are using our jewish space lasers to zap you if you try and eat them.




I'd totally go apostate for a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## Yoused

Cmaier said:


> Cheeseburgers are not Kosher



Neither is shrimp, scallops or the lion's share of contemporary (blended fiber) clothing. But at least you are entertained by a dancing satyr on passover.


----------



## Cmaier

Yoused said:


> Neither is shrimp, scallops or the lion's share of contemporary (blended fiber) clothing. But at least you are entertained by a dancing satyr on passover.




We only have the one space laser and we can’t zap everything at once. Don’t you worry, shellfish-eaters are next.


----------



## fooferdoggie

sadly my wife's parents thinks what she says is true. but I am sure fox and such dont play the videos of most of what she says just carefully edited stuff. they did not know about the Jewish space lasers. and now of the peach tree meat.


----------



## Yoused

Cmaier said:


> We only have the one space laser and we can’t zap everything at once. Don’t you worry, shellfish-eaters are next.



But not in a month with an א in it.


----------



## Renzatic

Cmaier said:


> We only have the one space laser and we can’t zap everything at once. Don’t you worry, shellfish-eaters are next.




You'll take my shrimp and scallops from my cocktail sauce smeared hands.


----------



## Runs For Fun

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Qult_Headquarters/comments/v23ywc


----------



## fooferdoggie

She needs a shirt that Says I am too stupid to understand science so I will say the stupidest things


----------



## JayMysteri0

Not surprisingly when one gets elected to congress to represent her constituents, then is such an ass she gets bounced from her congressional duties, one has plenty of time for some dumb shit.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1532740476591296514/

Refresher:


> Christian Identity Movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vault.fbi.gov






> Christian nationalism is still thriving — and is a force for returning Trump to power
> 
> 
> Christian nationalism has grown in the past year. Now, some more mainline churches are speaking out against the movement, which they see as opposed to the teachings of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org




Yes, I said "dumb shit".  You have to be, if you claim to be Christian, and think the former 2X impeached president represents any so called values or gives a shit about anyone's but his.

Remember.  We've said it over & over.  When these sorts accuse others of something, they are actually confessing about themselves.

That's why anyone who opposes what mt's dribbling on about, has to be a "domestic terrorist".

Something Christian Nationalism has been accused of.  Just ask the FBI.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1532739849630908416/

At least she is getting the attention she craves & doing it on the gov't dime while not doing a blessed thing she was elected for.

America!


----------



## fooferdoggie

got to love a Serial cheater telling uis how her faith has worked to keep her moral.


----------



## JayMysteri0

fooferdoggie said:


> got to love a Serial cheater telling uis how her faith has worked to keep her moral.



As it's been said many times, none of these people are particularly religious let alone Christian.

It's just thanks to the tacit acceptance of Evangelicals of a 2X impeached former president to get their way, others feel empowered to cloak their fascism / racism now in the name of a faith.

Which is why it's so important for mt to demonize anyone not on board with her crazy / hate.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320449450473500672/

Same old playbook, relatively new framing.


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not surprisingly when one gets elected to congress to represent her constituents, then is such an ass she gets bounced from her congressional duties, one has plenty of time for some dumb shit.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1532740476591296514/
> 
> Refresher:



the woman is proposing christian SHARIA LAW


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> the woman is proposing christian SHARIA LAW




Well, instituting Christian Nationalism upon the US would be the fastest way to bring Christianity to its knees in this country. The opposition to it would be intractable and relentless.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> Well, instituting Christian Nationalism upon the US would be the fastest way to bring Christianity to its knees in this country. The opposition to it would be intractable and relentless.



for sure. especially with such god fearing and bile (better then bible)believing fucktards like Marjorie trailer grease in charge.


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS truly lives up to the thread's title.  I had really hoped we'd NEVER hear this slime infested asshole's name ever again, but evidently mt is determined to be NOT the 'hardest working' member of congress, but the 'shittiest'.



> Marjorie Taylor Greene Attempts to Resurrect a Troll's Career
> 
> 
> Milo Yiannopoulos is now a congressional intern in the Republican's Washington office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) has hired notorious right-wing troll Milo Yiannopoulos as an intern in her Washington congressional office. It’s unclear if he’s paid.
> 
> Yiannopoulos recently showed up at a presser Greene hosted about “free speech,” aka an airing of grievances over the fact that she got banned from Twitter for tweeting lies about the covid vaccine. (Greene still has her congressional account, but you can’t tweet about fundraising, so what’s the point? Communicating with your constituents?!)
> 
> But the pair have been in contact for much longer. Laura Loomer, a far-right troll best known for chaining herself to Twitter’s NYC headquarters, introduced Greene and Yiannopoulos at a campaign stop in Palm Beach in 2020. And in February, Yiannopoulous was credited with organizing Greene’s attendance at a white nationalist conference. “I want to say a very special thank you to Milo Yiannopoulos for making this happen,” white nationalist Nick Fuentes said during his introduction of Greene. “He made this happen. He put it together.”




It sort of figures milo would introduce mt to nick fuentes, the known racist that only republicans seem to be unaware he's racist.

The reminder of who the overflowing bag human colostomy bag is...



> Yiannopoulos was famously a gay conservative reactionary who was incredibly online until he was banned from Twitter in July 2016 and exiled by Republicans for pro-pedophilia comments. During a livestream, Yiannopoulos made incredibly gross comments about grown men and 13-year-old boys. “In the homosexual world particularly, some of those relationships between younger boys and older men—the sort of coming of age relationships—those relationships in which those older men have helped those young boys to discover who they are and give them security and safety and provide them with love and a reliable — and sort of a rock where they can’t speak to their parents,” he said.
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> Since the Trump administration, it’s been hard for the average person to keep up with Yiannopoulos as he was relegated to far-right corners of the internet like Gab and Parler (until he was also banned). To bring you up to speed: He’s now not gay. He floated starting a conversion therapy camp in Florida. He’s been selling tacky Catholic iconography. And he’s now apparently moved to Capitol Hill, where he’s posting photos of his intern badge to Telegram.




Sheepus!  This woman is the prime example of the lowest rung of humanity that's rewarded by the republican party for being the lowest rung of humanity.

P.S.

Since taking on milo as an intern she's posted this on Twitter. 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533786598214717441/

Given milo's history, that's some epic hypocrisy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533893397991370754/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533886944484245504/


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS truly lives up to the thread's title.  I had really hoped we'd NEVER hear this slime infested asshole's name ever again, but evidently mt is determined to be NOT the 'hardest working' member of congress, but the 'shittiest'.



You just cant make this shit up How much republicans do the exact things they condone. Here she is going on about children while using a pedo. its just mind boggling how Blind they are to what they are saying.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Milo. Now there's a name I haven't heard in forever. That guy is still around?


----------



## Yoused

She has solidly cemented her troll cred into the public consciousness by employing the "ex-gay" troll queen in her court.


----------



## Yoused

in answer to the thread title,

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534955975530127360/

perhaps this explains it



(I am starting to suspect she does this on purpose)


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> (I am starting to suspect she does this on purpose)



ya me too but what does it get her? is it to own the libs?


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> ya me too but what does it get her? is it to own the libs?




"_The only thing worse than being *Talked About* is *not* being *Talked About*_"​— Oscar Wilde​


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I’ve come to the conclusion that the sedition caucus is a failed medical experiment on what happens when a group of people share a single brain. This explains why they rarely talk at the same time and there are catastrophic glitches when the brain is in ownership mid transfer.


----------



## Yoused

_HolyCrap!_









						'Everything's true on the internet': Marjorie Taylor Greene boasts a totally false tampon shortage claim
					

United States Representative Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Georgia) appeared on the Right Side Broadcasting Network on Monday and weighed in on the nationwide shortage of tampons. "Men have taken over everything. They're 'women of the year' in every category, in women's categories, and the latest...




					www.alternet.org
				




There is a shortage of tampons because so many trans-women are using them.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I'm still waiting for her to say there is a government conspiracy to make people dumb, said without irony.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Yoused said:


> _HolyCrap!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Everything's true on the internet': Marjorie Taylor Greene boasts a totally false tampon shortage claim
> 
> 
> United States Representative Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Georgia) appeared on the Right Side Broadcasting Network on Monday and weighed in on the nationwide shortage of tampons. "Men have taken over everything. They're 'women of the year' in every category, in women's categories, and the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alternet.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shortage of tampons because so many trans-women are using them.




Buy one, get one free.  "Everything's true on the internet" and "They put tampons in men's bathrooms"


----------



## SuperMatt

MEJHarrison said:


> Buy one, get one free.  "Everything's true on the internet" and "They put tampons in men's bathrooms"



Well, for whatever other failings she may have, at least we know she’s never gone into a men’s bathroom.


----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


>



the only thing not scary to republicans are guns go figure.


----------



## JayMysteri0

mtgreene is not just an avowed racist phobe, she's also a good ol' capitalist as well.



> Right-wing Agitator Marjorie Taylor Greene's Husband Invested in Companies That Support BLM and LGBTQ rights!
> 
> 
> The Georgia Rep's husband invested over $295,000 in companies that support causes she outspokenly opposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> She hasn’t done much in the way of helping to get legislation passed that helps American families. But Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene has made her presence in Washington D.C. known for being an outspoken critic of the Black Lives Matter movement and LGBTQ+ rights. And now, in an interesting turn of events, it looks like Marjorie Taylor Greene’s husband is putting his money where her mouth is, investing in companies that support those movements that his wife has passionately criticized.
> 
> According to Business Insider, Perry Greene, the Georgia Rep’s husband, purchased nearly $295,000 worth of stock in companies that support the Black Lives Matter movement and LGBTQ+ rights. Home Depot, United Parcel Service, Nestlé and Procter & Gamble Company are among the companies that Perry Greene purchased stock in on June 10, according to a disclosure document MTG filed with the U.S. House of Representatives on June 20. Executives from all of the companies have publicly come out in support of key social justice movements. “Black lives matter. They matter to us inside of Nestlé and they matter to us outside of Nestlé,” read a message from its executive leadership team.
> 
> In April of 2021, Greene got some serious heat for a tweet where she called Black Lives Matter “the strongest terrorist threat in our county.” And just this month, she called for an end to Pride Month, alleging that the month intended to recognize the impact of the LGBTQ community will end up causing a shortage of straight people. “Probably in about four or five generations, no one will be straight anymore,” Greene said. “Everyone will be either gay or trans or nonconforming or whatever the list of 50 or 60 different options there are.”
> 
> For her part, Greene says she does not control the companies included in her investment portfolio. “I have an independent investment advisor that has full discretionary authority on my accounts. I do not direct any trades,” she told Business Insider.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Well look who we have here


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> Well look who we have here



the 6 stooges.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Sick burn


----------



## Runs For Fun

She almost has it! from
      PoliticalHumor


----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## Runs For Fun

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544302374306684929/


----------



## Runs For Fun

Likely referencing this article








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Asks if Robert Crimo Shooting Was a Gun Control Push
					

The Georgia congresswoman has peddled other conspiracy theories in the past regarding Sandy Hook, Parkland and September 11.




					www.newsweek.com
				




SMDH


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> Likely referencing this article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Asks if Robert Crimo Shooting Was a Gun Control Push
> 
> 
> The Georgia congresswoman has peddled other conspiracy theories in the past regarding Sandy Hook, Parkland and September 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMDH



maybe she can hire him for her bodyguard and service stud.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Marjorie Taylor Greene calls non-biological parents a “danger” to children
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene made it clear she doesn't like "fake mom and fake dad." Does she have a problem with adoptive parents...




					www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

"Non-biological" parents are a danger to children? Well, there goes adoption, or step-parents, or being raised by a sibling. What if your parents are killed and you have no grandparents willing to take you on?

Mighty tight box she's putting herself into there. I'm sure she meant to say something else, but holy shit is this woman dumber than a knitted condom.


----------



## fooferdoggie

GermanSuplex said:


> "Non-biological" parents are a danger to children? Well, there goes adoption, or step-parents, or being raised by a sibling. What if your parents are killed and you have no grandparents willing to take you on?
> 
> Mighty tight box she's putting herself into there. I'm sure she meant to say something else, but holy shit is this woman dumber than a knitted condom.



to think trees are working hard to supply oxygen to her worthless brain.


----------



## SuperMatt

GermanSuplex said:


> "Non-biological" parents are a danger to children?



Is she talking about robot parents?


----------



## fooferdoggie

right out there in the open.​
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Says GOP 'Should Be Christian Nationalists' Party​








						Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Says GOP 'Should Be Christian Nationalists' Party
					

The Georgia congresswoman said the Republican Party should conform to Christianity to make it easier to identify with and sway Christian voters.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> right out there in the open.​
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Says GOP 'Should Be Christian Nationalists' Party​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Says GOP 'Should Be Christian Nationalists' Party
> 
> 
> The Georgia congresswoman said the Republican Party should conform to Christianity to make it easier to identify with and sway Christian voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



One has to wonder if she even understands what she’s saying. We all know she’s no Christian.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> One has to wonder if she even understands what she’s saying. We all know she’s no Christian.



I was giving her the benefit of the doubt, preparing to say _“well, she didn’t actually claim to be, she just said that she wants their votes, typical politician”_ but then I looked, and yes, of course she did explicitly claim that she is “a Christian”. Shame on me.

Words obviously don’t mean what they used to. “Christian”, “Communist”, “Socialist”…


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pumbaa said:


> I was giving her the benefit of the doubt, preparing to say _“well, she didn’t actually claim to be, she just said that she wants their votes, typical politician”_ but then I looked, and yes, of course she did explicitly claim that she is “a Christian”. Shame on me.
> 
> Words obviously don’t mean what they used to. “Christian”, “Communist”, “Socialist”…





It all makes sense when you remember that Trump is the most Christian man in the US right now, more like a useful idiot for God...but whatever.  God, Putin, The Federalist Society...Trump's useful idiot dance card is pretty packed.  I'd add Nazis to the list but I believe he's all in on that one.


----------



## JayMysteri0

How do you know you're right?   When mt starts whining & hits Twitter 



> Rachel Maddow Has Triggered A Marjorie Taylor Greene Meltdown
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) is melting down on Twitter because Rachel Maddow exposed the racism and antisemitism of her Christian Nationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politicususa.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> How do you know you're right?   When mt starts whining & hits Twitter



she literally announced she is into christian nationalism and now is crying like when someone points it out? maybe she thinks it makes her all lovie dovy and caring christian?


----------



## JayMysteri0

fooferdoggie said:


> she literally announced she is into christian nationalism and now is crying like when someone points it out? maybe she thinks it makes her all lovie dovy and caring christian?



Like all modern racists, she wants her beliefs respected while she won't respect others, but also doesn't want to be called out on that racism.  To her, racism is just part of her belief, and it should be respected.  The same way she wants to call out "non biological parents", be transphobic, harass school shooting survivors, she believes she should NOT have to face any of that same treatment as well because it's her belief.  A belief that is historically known for being racist.  To her, that's honestly not a big deal, a deal breaker, or a bad thing, so please stop bringing it up.



> Marjorie Taylor Greene at a white nationalist conference? Probably Joe Biden’s fault.
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene spoke at a white nationalist event in Orlando, but who among us hasn’t accidentally addressed a crowd of white supremacists?
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com





> House Republican leaders condemn GOP candidate who made racist videos
> 
> 
> The candidate, Marjorie Taylor Greene, finished first in last week’s primary for an open, safe GOP seat in Georgia but still faces an August runoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com




It's just more efforts to try and make her look bad.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's just more efforts to try and make her look bad.



She is the one putting forth the effort to constantly make herself look bad...


----------



## fooferdoggie

SuperMatt said:


> She is the one putting forth the effort to constantly make herself look bad...



exactly she is a self persecuted while christian (wishes she was male) idiot


----------



## Runs For Fun

Marjorie Taylor Greene votes against human trafficking bill hours after accusing Democrats of doing nothing
					

United States Congresswoman Marjorie Taylor Greene (R) joined 20 House Republicans on Tuesday afternoon in voting against a bill aimed at combating human trafficking.The other lawmakers to say "nay" were Brian Babin (Texas), Andy Biggs (Arizona), Lauren Boebert (Colorado), Mo Brooks (Alabama)...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene votes against human trafficking bill hours after accusing Democrats of doing nothing
> 
> 
> United States Congresswoman Marjorie Taylor Greene (R) joined 20 House Republicans on Tuesday afternoon in voting against a bill aimed at combating human trafficking.The other lawmakers to say "nay" were Brian Babin (Texas), Andy Biggs (Arizona), Lauren Boebert (Colorado), Mo Brooks (Alabama)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com



of course she does christian nationalism hate victims.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Toxic Masculinity' Should Be Top Military Requirement​








						Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Toxic Masculinity' Should Be Top Military Requirement
					

"They should be like, ‘Are you a toxic male? Please sign up,'" the Georgia Republican said.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Toxic Masculinity' Should Be Top Military Requirement​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Toxic Masculinity' Should Be Top Military Requirement
> 
> 
> "They should be like, ‘Are you a toxic male? Please sign up,'" the Georgia Republican said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com




We have a new employee who was recently in the military.   He said he was shocked at the amount of gay men in the military, both openly and secretly hooking up.  He wasn't offended by it.  It's just not the stereotypical image the military puts out there.  It's probably fair to say MTG isn't aware of this or that the earth isn't flat.


----------



## Renzatic

fooferdoggie said:


> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Toxic Masculinity' Should Be Top Military Requirement​




That's exactly what we need. A bunch of overcompensating manchildren committing warcrimes so they can tell all their friends on Facebook about how alpha they are.


----------



## MEJHarrison

fooferdoggie said:


> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Toxic Masculinity' Should Be Top Military Requirement​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: 'Toxic Masculinity' Should Be Top Military Requirement
> 
> 
> "They should be like, ‘Are you a toxic male? Please sign up,'" the Georgia Republican said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com




If found this quote interesting:



> Graham wondered whether the outcome of the Uvalde, Texas, school massacre would’ve been different if we “wouldn’t have lost all our warriors” due to COVID-19 vaccination policies.




Interesting that they seem to equate "toxic masculinity" with people who refused to get vaccinated.  So all the bad-asses are now gone because they all universally decided not to get a vaccination?  And on the flip-side, those who got the shot and are still around seem to be nothing but a bunch of girly-men?  That's certainly a fun way to twist the facts before looking at them.  It's a conservative kaleidoscope.  That fits I guess.  A kaleidoscope is nothing but a bunch of mirrors tricking you into thinking some trash at the end looks really cool.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Renzatic said:


> That's exactly what we need. A bunch of overcompensating manchildren committing warcrimes so they can tell all their friends on Facebook about how alpha they are.



And you know what their next form of employment is when they return to civilian life.





_Aurora police officers before storming a peaceful Elijah McCain protest_

They are the perfect candidates for the kind of law enforcement the likes of mtgreene & others imagine their taxes ( if she's actually paying ) pay for.


----------



## Runs For Fun

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1552823899846545409/


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1552823899846545409/



sounds like she is looking for some action. s much as she is  homophobia I bet she is hiding in the closet.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Runs For Fun said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1552823899846545409/





She really has a mastery of science and clinical terminology, and to leave no confusion I appreciate that she said "sex" orgies as most of her supporters might think she meant ammo orgies and it's a relief to know those are still safe events.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Marjorie Taylor Greene prayed over a convicted Capitol rioter who spent a day crying in a mock prison cell at CPAC​

dentified the man as Brandon Straka, founder of the #WalkAway Foundation, which encouraged liberal voters to abandon the Democratic party and vote for Trump. Straka pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor charge of Engaging in Disorderly and Disruptive Conduct in the Capitol Building or Grounds during the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, receiving 90 days home confinement and three years probation, but avoided jail time, NPR reported.

Straka said in a statement to Insider that the purpose of the performance was to highlight "the pain and suffering that has resulted from the division that exists among the American people," but he "does not endorse or condone the behavior of anybody who committed crimes on January 6th."

He added that his hope was to "encourage all Americans to let go of hatred and animosity and begin to see the humanity in one another again, and have compassion for one another."








						Marjorie Taylor Greene prayed over a convicted Capitol rioter who spent a day crying in a mock prison cell at CPAC
					

Marjorie Taylor Greene joined a conservative activist — who pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor charge in the Capitol riot — in a prop jail cell at CPAC.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

fooferdoggie said:


> sounds like she is looking for some action. s much as she is  homophobia I bet she is hiding in the closet.




I don’t know anything about that, but there is a rumor that she can tie a cherry stem in a knot and open a clam at the same time using only her tongue.


----------



## Yoused

GermanSuplex said:


> I don’t know anything about that, but there is a rumor that she can tie a cherry stem in a knot and open a clam at the same time using only her tongue.




Yeah, but they meant the other kind of clam, which open quite easily that way.


----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## DT

Runs For Fun said:


>




This is so spectacularly stupid, but in her head - and the other Qult members - it's some kind of genius.  Seriously, I bet there's already a whole gaggle of fuckwits re-tweeting this, how she "owned" the Dems, holy hell they're so terrible at this.

And the recurring theme for their America:  a country ruled by white christians is infuriating and frightening.


----------



## fooferdoggie

no men in womans anything? man thats not going to go over well.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Runs For Fun said:


>





The only thing missing from that long list of pronouns is any pronouns.  

At least she's consistent at being the poster child for how awful our education system is.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The only thing missing from that long list of pronouns is any pronouns.
> 
> At least she's consistent at being the poster child for how awful our education system is.



Exactly. There's no actual pronouns in there


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Runs For Fun said:


> Exactly. There's no actual pronouns in there




I can do an MTG quality post

My preferred fruits and vegetables are:
Cheeseburger/steak/corndog
Bacon/donuts/pizza
Pulled pork/Bridgestone
White/snow/November
Rebate/Touchdown/Semi-automatic
Rage/Jesus/rebar

That was fun.


----------



## Yoused

Someone once told me (or told someone else and I overheard) "_never go into a fight angry_". As I see it, this here woman illustrates the wisdom of that.


----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## lizkat

Dismantle the department of justice?   Cancel the FBI?  

WTF is she talking about.   She and her ilk are living in some other world.  Those institutions are part of what makes our rule of law apply as well as it does, even given that  "equality under rule of law" is still an ideal and not a perfected aspiration.

I get really tired of such studied ignorance in the pandering by Trump's pols to their base.   They all know better.


----------



## fooferdoggie

lizkat said:


> Dismantle the department of justice?   Cancel the FBI?
> 
> WTF is she talking about.   She and her ilk are living in some other world.  Those institutions are part of what makes our rule of law apply as well as it does, even given that  "equality under rule of law" is still an ideal and not a perfected aspiration.
> 
> I get really tired of such studied ignorance in the pandering by Trump's pols to their base.   They all know better.



of course thats what they want so they are not caught.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> of course thats what they want so they are not caught.




Well then she and her like-minded colleagues are pipe dreaming.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wat








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Seeks to Impeach Garland for 'Persecuting' Trump
					

"What they've been doing to [former] President Trump is political persecution," Greene told reporters before filing a resolution to impeach Attorney General Merrick Garland.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> Wat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Seeks to Impeach Garland for 'Persecuting' Trump
> 
> 
> "What they've been doing to [former] President Trump is political persecution," Greene told reporters before filing a resolution to impeach Attorney General Merrick Garland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



she would impeach god cause he is not christian enough.


----------



## Runs For Fun

That's not how any of this works

Marjorie Taylor Greene says no appliances work at night from Solar panels from
      Qult_Headquarters


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Runs For Fun said:


>




I have an easier idea that’s what she is aiming for anyway.  Laws no longer apply to conservative white people. Of course for that to happen you’d have to pass a law but then laws no longer apply to conservative white people which would make it confusing but it all makes perfect sense if you don’t put any thought into it which is a hallmark of conservative white people.


----------



## Eric

WH is not playing.


The White House started bombing today from
      WhitePeopleTwitter


----------



## fooferdoggie

I guess if you don't have a gun handy just kick about 1 minutes 10 seconds in. 
Marjorie Taylor Greene Accused Of Kicking Gen Z Activist On Video​








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Accused Of Kicking Gen Z Activist On Video
					

Members of the group Voters of Tomorrow said they hadn't decided whether to press charges against the extremist GOP lawmaker.




					www.huffpost.com
				



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1570530379550916609/


----------



## Alli

Since she has nothing left to censor, I think this incident should result in her being thrown out.


----------



## fooferdoggie

the hubbies statement went through her spokemen and somehow i doubt it.​​Marjorie Taylor Greene's Husband Files For Divorce​n a statement to HuffPost via a spokesperson, the extremist lawmaker said: “Marriage is a wonderful thing and I’m a firm believer in it. Our society is formed by a husband and wife creating a family to nurture and protect. Together, Perry and I formed our family and raised three great kids. He gave me the best job title you can ever earn: Mom. I’ll always be grateful for how great of a dad he is to our children. This is a private and personal matter and I ask that the media respect our privacy at this time.”
Rep. Greene’s spokesperson also provided a statement from Perry Greene. 

“Marjorie has been my best friend for the last 29 years and she has been an amazing mom!” it said. “Our family is our most important thing we have done. As we go on different paths we will continue to focus on our 3 incredible kids and their future endeavors and our friendship.”


----------



## GermanSuplex

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1575098182253432833/


----------



## Renzatic

I heard it was cuz she was getting kinda cozy with some of them colored folk. Even if they are some of the good ones, there has to be a fine line drawn when it comes to the mixing of the races.


----------



## Huntn

In the run while you still can department:








						Marjorie Taylor Greene celebrates husband after he files for divorce saying marriage is ‘irretrievably broken’
					

Couple reportedly considered divorce in 2012




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> the hubbies statement went through her spokemen and somehow i doubt it.​​Marjorie Taylor Greene's Husband Files For Divorce​n a statement to HuffPost via a spokesperson, the extremist lawmaker said: “Marriage is a wonderful thing and I’m a firm believer in it. Our society is formed by a husband and wife creating a family to nurture and protect. Together, Perry and I formed our family and raised three great kids. He gave me the best job title you can ever earn: Mom. I’ll always be grateful for how great of a dad he is to our children. This is a private and personal matter and I ask that the media respect our privacy at this time.”
> Rep. Greene’s spokesperson also provided a statement from Perry Greene.
> 
> “Marjorie has been my best friend for the last 29 years and she has been an amazing mom!” it said. “Our family is our most important thing we have done. As we go on different paths we will continue to focus on our 3 incredible kids and their future endeavors and our friendship.”





This will make for some interesting fishing trip conversations with Sarah Palin's ex, another pillar of traditional family values.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Isn’t marriage holy and sacred? Can we arrest people and punish them for their abomination? Just looking for a little consistency from these culture war reigiious fanatics.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> Isn’t marriage holy and sacred? Can we arrest people and punish them for their abomination? Just looking for a little consistency from these culture war reigiious fanatics.





The consistency is that they are complete hypocrites and heretics.  They just plan to cancel it all out at the zero hour by playing the confession card.  "Forgive me, lord.  Sorry, not sorry."


----------



## Renzatic

GermanSuplex said:


> Isn’t marriage holy and sacred? Can we arrest people and punish them for their abomination? Just looking for a little consistency from these culture war reigiious fanatics.




It's only a sin when everyone else does it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pete Buttigieg Has Perfect Response To Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's Unhinged Complaint​








						Pete Buttigieg Has Perfect Response To Marjorie Taylor Greene's Unhinged Complaint
					

The Georgia Republican accused the transportation secretary of trying to “emasculate the way we drive” by supporting electric cars.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

fooferdoggie said:


> Pete Buttigieg Has Perfect Response To Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's Unhinged Complaint​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Buttigieg Has Perfect Response To Marjorie Taylor Greene's Unhinged Complaint
> 
> 
> The Georgia Republican accused the transportation secretary of trying to “emasculate the way we drive” by supporting electric cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com




WTF is an "emasculated" road, anyways?

Its amazing how Trump has totally scrambled the brains of his followers. Mayor Pete and John McCain are not real heroes. Or men. Donald Trump - painted in orange, caked in makeup and topped with hairspray - they view as some macho, mercenary fighter.

Their insults are so thinly-veiled that its almost aggravating at this point, and you wish they'd just use the slurs they want to, so then we could at least . This is a game the right has been playing for a long time... the "plausible deniability" game. As long as you find another way of saying (emasculate) what you really want to say (lol, he's gay), then you can later deny you meant exactly what it is you meant to say.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> WTF is an "emasculated" road, anyways?




By their standards women being more than second class citizens and subservient to men is emasculating. Pick the biggest loser on the planet and all women should be considered beneath that guy. Of course this is ironic coming out of the mouth of transgender pro wrestler MTG. I’m fairly confident she pees standing up.


----------



## rdrr

GermanSuplex said:


> WTF is an "emasculated" road, anyways?
> 
> Its amazing how Trump has totally scrambled the brains of his followers. Mayor Pete and John McCain are not real heroes. Or men. Donald Trump - painted in orange, caked in makeup and topped with hairspray - they view as some macho, mercenary fighter.
> 
> Their insults are so thinly-veiled that its almost aggravating at this point, and you wish they'd just use the slurs they want to, so then we could at least . This is a game the right has been playing for a long time... the "plausible deniability" game. As long as you find another way of saying (emasculate) what you really want to say (lol, he's gay), then you can later deny you meant exactly what it is you meant to say.



Wasn't the quote “Democrats like Pete Buttigieg want to emasculate the way we *drive* and force all of you to rely on electric vehicles.”

To which my son who came out last year told me he never "drives straight".  I guess it's an old joke in the gay community that has been revived this weekend, because of MTG.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Well, then maybe the gay community should start using Marjorie as an icon, whether she likes it or not. Would be great to see how she handles that.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Marjorie Taylor Greene Claims She's A Jan. 6 'Victim' During Wild Debate​Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) on Sunday claimed she’s a victim of the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol carried out by supporters of Donald Trump attempting to overturn the election results.
Greene, a conspiracy theorist who has spoken at a white nationalist event, has sympathized with the rioters. She’s called those arrested “political prisoners,” and visited some in what she called the “patriots wing” of the District of Columbia Jail.








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Claims She's A Jan. 6 'Victim' During Wild Debate
					

The Georgia lawmaker has referred to those arrested in the riots as "political prisoners."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## rdrr

fooferdoggie said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene Claims She's A Jan. 6 'Victim' During Wild Debate​Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) on Sunday claimed she’s a victim of the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol carried out by supporters of Donald Trump attempting to overturn the election results.
> Greene, a conspiracy theorist who has spoken at a white nationalist event, has sympathized with the rioters. She’s called those arrested “political prisoners,” and visited some in what she called the “patriots wing” of the District of Columbia Jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Claims She's A Jan. 6 'Victim' During Wild Debate
> 
> 
> The Georgia lawmaker has referred to those arrested in the riots as "political prisoners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



How can she be both a victim and a supporter of the rioters?   I wish Flowers followed up with that question.  Of course he has no shot, because her constituents are just knuckle draggers (not all of them but most).


----------



## Yoused

rdrr said:


> How can she be both a victim and a supporter of the rioters?




She is a victim because she expressed sympathy for the traitors and was personally attacked for that. Because free speech is supposed to come for free and your words are not supposed to result in people disrespecting you. I mean, there oughta be a law!


----------



## Alli

My favorite was when she announced there was a lot of election fraud and her husband has proof. I figure it’s not proof against the Dems and her husband is holding on to it to use against her in their upcoming divorce.


----------



## Yoused

Hey, @Eric, can we please change the verb in this thread title to "isn't"?









						Marjorie Taylor Greene Tries to Take a Stand for ‘Confederate Soldiers’ Using Monument to Union Troops
					

The MAGA-loving lawmaker was forced to heavily edit her confused Truth Social post.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




*… Greene tried to make a show of herself standing up for Confederate soldiers and “our nation’s history” on Tuesday night (when she) visited the Wilder Brigade Monument in Georgia to claim that the memorial recognizes “Confederate soldiers.” … the monument actually pays tribute to Union troops that battled the Confederates.*​


----------



## fooferdoggie

what a maroon.


----------



## Eric

Marjorie Greene admires the Eiffel Tower from
      PoliticalHumor


----------



## Yoused

Marjorie Taylor Greene says a GOP-led House will investigate companies that stopped donating to Republicans after the Capitol riot
					

"Because the way corporations have conducted themselves, I've always called it corporate communism," Greene said on Steve Bannon's "War Room" podcast.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




*Wharrgarbl*:
*You know what they did after January 6, Steve? They stopped donating. All the lobbyists, all the big corporations stopped donating to a whole bunch of my Republican colleagues that they used to donate to. They said: 'Oh no, we can't support you because of the big lie,' or whatever they want to call it.

There is going to be investigations coming. And there should be. There definitely should be, because the way corporations have conducted themselves, I've always called it corporate communism.*​


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

'An insult to me': Marjorie Taylor Greene says Herschel Walker's 'major mistake' was not using her
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) lashed out at Senate Republicans after Herschel Walker lost his U.S. Senate race in Georgia.In an interview on Wednesday, conservative podcast host Steve Bannon told Greene that Walker's loss was a "disaster in Georgia.""This is for Mitch McConnell and Lindsey...




					www.rawstory.com
				




Despite Trumpism being a common thread for big losers in the midterms and Trump getting a majority of Republican donations and keeping almost all of it for himself, she blames….McConnell and Graham.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> 'An insult to me': Marjorie Taylor Greene says Herschel Walker's 'major mistake' was not using her
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) lashed out at Senate Republicans after Herschel Walker lost his U.S. Senate race in Georgia.In an interview on Wednesday, conservative podcast host Steve Bannon told Greene that Walker's loss was a "disaster in Georgia.""This is for Mitch McConnell and Lindsey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Trumpism being a common thread for big losers in the midterms and Trump getting a majority of Republican donations and keeping almost all of it for himself, she blames….McConnell and Graham.




The 8th and 9th wonder of the world is how MJT was elected and continues to maintain her position. 

I suspect the tides are turning on  Trump’s donations. It sounds like a lot of the top GOP donors are jumping ship. Even if they preferred Trump over someone like DeSantis, why bet or a horse that is carrying all the Trump legal baggage and for all we know may be indicted by 2024.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

AG_PhamD said:


> The 8th and 9th wonder of the world is how MJT was elected and continues to maintain her position.
> 
> I suspect the tides are turning on  Trump’s donations. It sounds like a lot of the top GOP donors are jumping ship. Even if they preferred Trump over someone like DeSantis, why bet or a horse that is carrying all the Trump legal baggage and for all we know may be indicted by 2024.




I take some small satisfaction in knowing that in the field of playing all sides in big political donations they are flushing their money down the toilet with Trump and they know it…but still, just in case.


----------



## Renzatic

AG_PhamD said:


> The 8th and 9th wonder of the world is how MJT was elected and continues to maintain her position.




It's simple. We know that TRUMP WON, and we keep electing her to FIGHT COMMUNISM!


----------



## fooferdoggie

so she wanted to be used by walker? thats just so kinky and gross.


----------



## lizkat

Yeah well the Republicans' Trump-induced losses are putting up some flashing amber signs for the GOP regarding the outsized role the House Freedom Caucus and Republican Study Committee have played in recent years.   Turns out there are more moderates than far righties among the GOP side of the House after all, and that they did better than some of the flaming right wing challengers in the most recent general election.  Oops.  Yeah.

The House is the one remaining arena the Rs will have control of (by a narrow margin) going forward, so the moderates are going to have to remind the more extreme reps like MTG that governance is something the swing voters in particular are signaling they prefer to both obstructionism and and circus acts. 

It's finally dawning on the Rs that in fact they need to capture more swing voters.  Yeah. Imagine! Had the Rs done so -- as would be usual in a midterm election during a time of inflation when a D is in the White House--  then the 2022 midterms would have swept in 30, maybe 60 additional Republicans.   

Instead, Kevin McCarthy, assuming he can line up enough support for his speakership has a handful of margin --about the same as Nancy Pelosi had--  only Kevin's fractious members are louder and more disruptive than were the Progressives pressuring Pelosi to move left.  

McCarthy's problem is that the extremists in his caucus only have one note:  disrupt, disrupt, disrupt.   He needs to *govern* in the upcoming term, which will mean *working across the aisle*.

He needs to quell the "RINO RINO" catcalls against the Rs in the House who "get caught" trying to sponsor bipartisan legislation...  and he will have to work with Democrats to prevent shutdown of the government over extremists' attempts to block raising the debt ceiling...   yet here even in advance of the start of the new session, we have the spectacle of people like Taylor Greene threatening to make trouble if she doesn't get whatever she wants in the way of concessions to ensure her vote for McCarthy as the new Speaker of the House.   It could get messy.   But Washington DC is nothing if not responsive to the will of the people in the end.   The midterms spoke loudly, and extremism is losing favor.

*A narrow GOP majority is forcing moderates to find their voice* (WaPo, paywall removed)




> Rep. Brian Fitzpatrick (R-Pa.) will never forget his first meeting with House GOP leaders shortly after winning his seat in 2016, a year when voters handed Republicans the White House and continued control of Congress.
> 
> He recalls bluntly telling Republican leaders, including then-Speaker Paul D. Ryan (Wis.), that having all levers of power in Washington came with immense responsibility that hinged on a specific decision.
> 
> “*You can take the high road and do what we don’t need to be doing right now, but what we should be doing, which is reaching across the aisle and building two-party solutions — or we can continue down the erroneous path of single-party solutions*,” Fitzpatrick recalled. “At some point, somebody’s got to change that trend.”
> 
> His warning was not heeded, and as he predicted, the problem grew “exponentially worse.”






> The GOP’s razor-thin majority — which will stand at four or five seats once all races are called — has given the more moderate members of the conference a mandate to find a voice equally as powerful as, if not more influential than, the most conservative allies of former president Donald Trump in their ranks, who many consider grandstanders over legislators.
> 
> “I think we have to flex our muscles a little bit more and say, ‘We’re going to govern America,’” said Rep. Don Bacon (Neb.), a Republican in a swing district who won another term in November. “*There’s a small number that want their way or the highway. Well, that’s how we fail. We can’t let 2 percent or 3 percent drive the whole Congress.*”






> By the numbers, more moderate and governance-minded Republicans outrank the roughly 30 members of the House Freedom Caucus and far-right flank, which includes members who are staunch Trump allies who reject establishment leadership and how they govern the House. *The GOP Governance Group and Main Street Caucus are each made up of about 50 of the same Republicans who represent swing districts, are willing to work across the aisle and want to ensure the party governs.*
> 
> But the extremes within the Republican ranks have expanded since the party last had the House majority, a reality that has empowered a handful of Freedom Caucus members to demand concessions in exchange for their support. They have been aggressively lobbying Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.), who is working to appease the group so that he can clinch the 218 votes needed to officially be elected speaker Jan. 3.






> The governance-focused members hope their colleagues remember they share common goals even though the negotiating process may get tricky — a similar dynamic that played out with House Democrats this term when they had a similarly slim majority.
> 
> But if their more-far-right colleagues do not get onboard with the party’s stated agenda, some Republicans have said they are not afraid to reach across the aisle and find Democrats who support raising the debt ceiling, funding the government and other measured priorities.
> 
> “Your goal is to hit a home run, but you’re going to hit singles periodically. That’s what our country was designed to do,” Bacon said. “We have to be willing to hit singles, work with our Democratic colleagues and find areas where we agree on. Otherwise, we fail.”




Ms. Taylor Greene is likely to meet her match and then some in the coming session of Congress.  The Rs do actually know what they have to do to set up for 2024 and it's not just about Trump or DeSantis.  It's about what the voters said in 2022.  "Shut up and govern."


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Yeah well the Republicans' Trump-induced losses are putting up some flashing amber signs for the GOP regarding the outsized role the House Freedom Caucus and Republican Study Committee have played in recent years.   Turns out there are more moderates than far righties among the GOP side of the House after all, and that they did better than some of the flaming right wing challengers in the most recent general election.  Oops.  Yeah.
> 
> The House is the one remaining arena the Rs will have control of (by a narrow margin) going forward, so the moderates are going to have to remind the more extreme reps like MTG that governance is something the swing voters in particular are signaling they prefer to both obstructionism and and circus acts.
> 
> It's finally dawning on the Rs that in fact they need to capture more swing voters.  Yeah. Imagine! Had the Rs done so -- as would be usual in a midterm election during a time of inflation when a D is in the White House--  then the 2022 midterms would have swept in 30, maybe 60 additional Republicans.
> 
> Instead, Kevin McCarthy, assuming he can line up enough support for his speakership has a handful of margin --about the same as Nancy Pelosi had--  only Kevin's fractious members are louder and more disruptive than were the Progressives pressuring Pelosi to move left.
> 
> McCarthy's problem is that the extremists in his caucus only have one note:  disrupt, disrupt, disrupt.   He needs to *govern* in the upcoming term, which will mean *working across the aisle*.
> 
> He needs to quell the "RINO RINO" catcalls against the Rs in the House who "get caught" trying to sponsor bipartisan legislation...  and he will have to work with Democrats to prevent shutdown of the government over extremists' attempts to block raising the debt ceiling...   yet here even in advance of the start of the new session, we have the spectacle of people like Taylor Greene threatening to make trouble if she doesn't get whatever she wants in the way of concessions to ensure her vote for McCarthy as the new Speaker of the House.   It could get messy.   But Washington DC is nothing if not responsive to the will of the people in the end.   The midterms spoke loudly, and extremism is losing favor.
> 
> *A narrow GOP majority is forcing moderates to find their voice* (WaPo, paywall removed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Taylor Greene is likely to meet her match and then some in the coming session of Congress.  The Rs do actually know what they have to do to set up for 2024 and it's not just about Trump or DeSantis.  It's about what the voters said in 2022.  "Shut up and govern."





Good luck to the GOP trying to get the sedition caucus to pump the brakes on their clown car.  There's no doubt they feel their predecessor the tea party got them exactly what they wanted, and unlike the progressives (as if they are equal or have equal control on the left), if they don't get their way they are willing to flush the entire country down the toilet.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Good luck to the GOP trying to get the sedition caucus to pump the brakes on their clown car.  There's no doubt they feel their predecessor the tea party got them exactly what they wanted, and unlike the progressives (as if they are equal or have equal control on the left), if they don't get their way they are willing to flush the entire country down the toilet.




That's just it though:  McConnell was never willing to flush the country down the toilet when it came to stuff like the debt limit... Schumer certainly isn't.   Pelosi, no, of course not.

Now Kevin McCarthy wants to be speaker so badly that he's making deals with individual MAGA reps trying to lock down their support for his speakership.









						McCarthy or bust? House GOP stuck in ‘burning building’ over speaker's gavel
					

The Republican conference is tying itself in knots as members agonize over a Jan. 3 vote that could span multiple ballots — and possibly multiple days.




					news.yahoo.com
				




But even making those deals is not going to help him when the moderates decide to cross the aisle and work with the Dems on legislation that can be viewed as critical to the nation. Reading the whole room post-midterms,  I'd say the moderate Rs are willing to go there.   The voters *told *them to go there by re-electing them instead of swelling the ranks of MAGA reps by dozens or scores in November of 2022.

And the Ds control the Senate outright next session, albeit by one vote. However that's an important vote as the session begins, since they will no longer have to negotiate with Rs regarding who gets to be a committee head v ranking member of assorted committees as they did when the Senate was tied. Bottom line in 2023 the House although led by the Rs will have to cooperate with Dems if it wants to get legislation across the finish line, and more of its GOP members will need that cooperation to occur because moderates' wins depended on more indie votes than in 2020.

MTG was re-elected by her solid red constituency in 2022.   She only won 170k votes in a turnout of 208k in a total population of 737k.  In 2020 she was a first term winner and got 229k votes.

So her 2022 vote amounts to a 25% decrease in support,  and if she were a rational person, she could attribute that drop mostly to the fact that midterm turnout is usually lower than in presidential election years.  This despite some likely aversion of a portion of the electorate to some of the unconventional behavior Ms. Greene has not only engaged in but embraced, apparently as part of her appeal to her core supporters.

Nonetheless the percentage of the actual turnout she won in 2020 and 2022 tell a different story.

In 2020 she won 75% of the vote running against a Dem opponent who withdrew from the race after a campaign of only 31 days, but whose name had remained on the ballot.​
In 2022 she won 66% of the vote against a Dem opponent who ran an actual campaign.  She underperformed two other Georgia ballot Republicans, governor Kemp and yeah, Herschel Walker.​
Yet somehow to Marjorie Taylor Greene, all this translates to her notion that she is a very special winner in the pantheon of special winners on the far right of the GOP's ranks in the House of Representatives.  About the only thing that might make her special to her consituents this time around is that she'll actually get to represent them on some committees...  having been banished from them in the current term because of some of her beyond-the-pale bigotry or for conspiracy theory related remarks.

But of course MTG is not the only wannabe driver of the clown cars in the House.  Others are also jockeying for favor from McCarthy right now in exchange for supporting his speakership.  He should have a caution while he cuts these deals.   Even without such blatant favor trading on matters like rules and committee appointments,  both Paul Ryan and John Boehner (his predecessors and savvier than McCarthy) eventually stepped down due to inability to herd Republican cats when the chips were down for the country and working across the aisle was necessary but the circus clowns were still holding up STOP signs.  Ironically, McCarthy's rise to leadership began when Boehner stepped down due to hassles with the far right of the GOP.   Now he faces a similar problem when moderates again have become the choice of the people over extremists in the House.


----------



## fooferdoggie

the stupid of this woman still amazes me. well if you succeeded whatever that would have meant you would be excited as a traitor so there is that. get rid of two white supremicists in one blow. 
“I want to tell you something. If Steve Bannon and I had organized that, we would have won. Not to mention, we would’ve been armed,” she said of the Jan. 6, 2021, attempt by supporters of then-President Donald Trump to overturn the 2020 election, according to the Southern Poverty Law Center and the New York Post.
Marjorie Taylor Greene Says 'We Would've Won' If She Organized The Jan. 6 Attack​








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Says 'We Would've Won' If She Organized The Jan. 6 Attack
					

The GOP lawmaker suggested she would have done a better job leading the armed insurrection.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## rdrr

fooferdoggie said:


> the stupid of this woman still amazes me. well if you succeeded whatever that would have meant you would be excited as a traitor so there is that. get rid of two white supremicists in one blow.
> “I want to tell you something. If Steve Bannon and I had organized that, we would have won. Not to mention, we would’ve been armed,” she said of the Jan. 6, 2021, attempt by supporters of then-President Donald Trump to overturn the 2020 election, according to the Southern Poverty Law Center and the New York Post.
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Says 'We Would've Won' If She Organized The Jan. 6 Attack​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene Says 'We Would've Won' If She Organized The Jan. 6 Attack
> 
> 
> The GOP lawmaker suggested she would have done a better job leading the armed insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Doesn't that statement go against her oath of office?


----------



## Citysnaps

rdrr said:


> Doesn't that statement go against her oath of office?




No worries on that.

When she had one hand raised while taking her oath, her fingers crossed on her other hand behind her back invalidates any promises/oaths being made.


----------



## fooferdoggie

rdrr said:


> Doesn't that statement go against her oath of office?



Plus that idiot that agreed with trump about tossing the constitution. these political idiots/traitors can say anything thanks to trump.


----------



## Huntn

rdrr said:


> Doesn't that statement go against her oath of office?



TREASON or how about STUPID treason, as when you’re too much of an idiot to figure out what you are advocating, and how it might be perceived, or you’re so deranged you think your losers will hoist you up to their shoulders, parade you to DC and declare you the _Fuck-Democracy _Maleficent Supreme? So can we assume this is quite fashionable or should I say tolerable rhetoric for the losers back home In her district. Or has there been pushback?









						Marjorie Taylor Greene says if she ran Jan. 6 Capitol attack, 'We would have won'
					

Marjorie Taylor Greene said at a Republican event in New York over the weekend that if she had organized the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol "we would have won"




					abcnews.go.com
				




Afterwards, right out of The Head Loser’s playbook:
_In a statement on Monday, she said she was making a "sarcastic joke" and pushed back against criticism from the Biden administration._

Maybe this affair just shines a light on the general bumfuckery of todays GOP propelled in dangerous directions because of STUPID and HEINOUS back home? It’s the only reason these kind of psychos get elected. You can honestly ask, who consumes this shit, much less likes it, and why have her losers not thrown her out already? I think I answered my own question. It’s not unlike a group delusional death wish based on a dark fantasy.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> Plus that idiot that agreed with trump about tossing the constitution. these political idiots/traitors can say anything thanks to trump.



If we thought Right Wng politicians in the 80s were bad, holy shit  these nut cases are anti-Democracy, _sell their souls, _win at all costs, fascist Trumpettes*. And we actually thought the USA was a shining light of democracy. With these sinister people being elected in over half of the States, you can honestly question that. 

*Now Trump, his putrid self seems to be on the decline, but his movement lives as the GOP seeks smarter people like DeSantis to run his agenda. This is how the party was before he showed up, _we need to be smarter when knifing Democracy in the back. We need to sound Patriotic as we trash the place so STUPID back home will keep voting for us…  _


----------



## fooferdoggie

I would pay for a pay per view of these two having a cat fight. though with these two guns would be involved.

Far-right Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) and Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) traded blows on Monday in a disagreement over the next House speaker.
At a Turning Point USA conference in Phoenix, Boebert criticized Greene for backing current House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (Calif.) for speaker.

“I’ve been aligned with Marjorie and accused of believing a lot of the things that she believes in,” Boebert said. “I don’t believe in this just like I don’t believe in ... Jewish space lasers,” she added, referring to one of Greene’s most widely-ridiculed conspiracy theories.
Greene shot back on Twitter, accusing Boebert of “high school drama” and noting that the Colorado Republican won reelection on a knife’s edge.

“I’ve supported and donated to Lauren Boebert. President Trump has supported and donated to Lauren Boebert. Kevin McCarthy has supported and donated to Lauren Boebert. She just barely came through by 500 votes,” Greene tweeted.
“She gladly takes our $$$ but when she’s been asked: Lauren refuses to endorse President Trump, she refuses to support Kevin McCarthy, and she childishly threw me under the bus for a cheap sound bite.”









						Marjorie Taylor Greene And Lauren Boebert Get Personal In Very Public Spat
					

The extremist congresswoman from Georgia accused her Colorado counterpart of "high school drama."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Edd

fooferdoggie said:


> I would pay for a pay per view of these two having a cat fight. though with these two guns would be involved.
> 
> Far-right Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) and Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) traded blows on Monday in a disagreement over the next House speaker.
> At a Turning Point USA conference in Phoenix, Boebert criticized Greene for backing current House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (Calif.) for speaker.
> 
> “I’ve been aligned with Marjorie and accused of believing a lot of the things that she believes in,” Boebert said. “I don’t believe in this just like I don’t believe in ... Jewish space lasers,” she added, referring to one of Greene’s most widely-ridiculed conspiracy theories.
> Greene shot back on Twitter, accusing Boebert of “high school drama” and noting that the Colorado Republican won reelection on a knife’s edge.
> 
> “I’ve supported and donated to Lauren Boebert. President Trump has supported and donated to Lauren Boebert. Kevin McCarthy has supported and donated to Lauren Boebert. She just barely came through by 500 votes,” Greene tweeted.
> “She gladly takes our $$$ but when she’s been asked: Lauren refuses to endorse President Trump, she refuses to support Kevin McCarthy, and she childishly threw me under the bus for a cheap sound bite.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene And Lauren Boebert Get Personal In Very Public Spat
> 
> 
> The extremist congresswoman from Georgia accused her Colorado counterpart of "high school drama."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Weird. Makes no sense for them to fight publicly. OTOH, they’re both mind-blowingly stupid.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Edd said:


> Weird. Makes no sense for them to fight publicly. OTOH, they’re both mind-blowingly stupid.



two rednecks fighting nothing new there.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> two rednecks fighting nothing new there.




Well thanks to the midterm election results, Boebert has figured out (duh) that she lives in a swing district, so if she wants to stay in politics then one could rationally expect her to keep moving away from Marjorie Taylor Greene's brand of red-meat GOP extremism... even if the both of them are in fact extremists.   Of course having rational expectations of either one of them is probably a stretch

Good luck to Kevin McCarthy if he ends up with the speaker's gavel in hand in January.   He likes to avoid taking a stand on anything, but Taylor Greene in particular is cut out to make his life miserable because he's not really out there on the far far right fringe himself.  Boebert is part of the wacky right  but Taylor Greene is practically off the charts.

She seems to fancy herself as Donald Trump in a dress.  She apparently missed the memo that even Trump doesn't believe in Jewish space lasers as a cause of forest fires. About the farthest Trump went out on a limb about forestry matters was suggesting that California should rake up the leaves more often.

Trump is fading though... despite Taylor Green's loyalty...  and soon enough Kevin McCarthy is not only going to have to extricate himself from loyalty to Trump,  but also step back from being seen as somehow more than ordinarily beholden to Taylor Greene over her likely vote for him to become Speaker.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Weird. Makes no sense for them to fight publicly. OTOH, they’re both mind-blowingly stupid.



How else could they possibly stay relevant?

You think TFG’s NFTs were stupid? Wait until these two sell tickets for jello wrestling.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Well that’s _wonderful_ to hear Lauren Boebert doesn’t believe the Jews have been starting forest fires with laser-powered space menorahs. 

Don’t mind me while I sit here waiting her to also reject all the other antisemitic conspiracy theories held by the Qanon clan.


----------



## rdrr

Are they trying to establish dominance and to find out who is top nut?


----------



## Huntn

rdrr said:


> Are they trying to establish dominance and to find out who is top nut?



I’d say Greene is definitely going for the Trump _Will You Take It Up The Ass For Me _Award. I’d say Boebert possibly senses the danger.


----------



## Renzatic

AG_PhamD said:


> Well that’s _wonderful_ to hear Lauren Boebert doesn’t believe the Jews have been starting forest fires with laser-powered space menorahs.




But still, you can't prove they're not.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Renzatic said:


> But still, you can't prove they're not.




Very true. Then again, if she doesn’t believe in Jewish Space Lasers its probably only because she subscribes to ideas like that the earth is actually flat, NASA is a farce to siphon money from taxpayers and deny God or whatever, spacecraft/satellites aren’t real, orbits cannot exist, GPS actually uses ground antennas to triangulate positions, etc. Rockets are just CGI or videos of falling flaming objects played in reverse or never actually make it out of the atmosphere and land in the ocean where they cannot be seen.

I wonder how many flat earth conspiracy theorists that don’t believe in spacecraft also believe that forest fires are ignited by the Jewish space lasers… these people deficit in logic required believe either of these conspiracies certainly suggests a decent probability.


----------



## Renzatic

AG_PhamD said:


> I wonder how many flat earth conspiracy theorists that don’t believe in spacecraft also believe that forest fires are ignited by the Jewish space lasers… these people deficit in logic required believe either of these conspiracies certainly suggests a decent probability.




You're obviously brainwashed by the media. Do your research.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Renzatic said:


> You're obviously brainwashed by the media. Do your research.




Well clearly you have learned nothing from the teachings of “Ye” (formerly known as Kanye West), I think you mean the _“Jewish Media®“_.


----------



## Renzatic

AG_PhamD said:


> Well clearly you have learned nothing from the teachings of “Ye” (formerly known as Kanye West), I think you mean the _“Jewish Media®“_.




Comeon, man. You know you can't just outright say "Jewish Media" these days. You have to use nondescript phrasing, so you can pretend you're talking about something else entirely if you're called out on it.


----------



## Yoused

It is starting to look a lot like the far-White wing of the R party have taken notice of what the ever-loving fuck is wrong with Marjorie Wharrgabl









						Far Right Turns on ‘Faker’ & ‘Liar’ Marjorie Taylor Greene
					

Her one-time allies are now targeting her with the same rage they had once reserved for Democrats.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

love this “wholesome Christian mom” right sure I mean she is almost the Virgin Mary.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Marjorie Taylor Greene Rages At Tulsi Gabbard For Not Going Easy On George Santos​








						Marjorie Taylor Greene Rages At Tulsi Gabbard For Not Going Easy On George Santos
					

The far-right Congress member was not happy about the Fox News guest host's takedown of her incoming House colleague.




					www.huffpost.com


----------

